# [Les deux soeurs] : La citadelle des ombres



## Guillaume (Mar 26, 2003)

Après votre féroce combat avec le méphite dans la citerne, vous vous dirigez vers la porte au fond du couloir.  Après y avoir tendu l'oreille quelques instants, aucun son ne vous parvient.  Nella s'impatiente et ouvre la porte.

Une grande pièce de forme irrégulière s'ouvre devant elle  Les murs sont décorés de symboles et de runes grossièrement peintes avec une teinture d'un vert flamboyant.  Un grand cercle de pierre placé au centre de la pièce ainsi qu'une âcre odeur de fumée indique qu'un grand feu à brûlé ici récemment.

Une cage métallique au barreau tordus et défoncés est placée au centre du mur sud.  La cage est vide.  Par contre, devant la cage est placé un petit banc en bois couvert d'un nappe verte.  Quelqu'un y a placé délicatement divers objets.

Au pied du banc, une paillasse est déroulée.  De sous les couvertures Nella et Dorin perçoivent des gémissements.

Que faites-vous ?


----------



## Julie (Mar 26, 2003)

Nella entre doucement et regarde curieusement la paillasse qui gémit. De la pointe de son épée, elle tâtonne la paillasse. Mélianthe pénètre dans pièce et surveille sa soeur. Drest, curieux, se précipite sur la paillasse en reniflant.


----------



## Julie (Mar 26, 2003)

Pour être plus précise, Nella se déplace à la case 8d, Drest à la case 9d et Métliathe à la case 8f.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 27, 2003)

Filor suit les deux soeurs qui entre dans la pièce.  Voyant qu'elles s'occupent du «petit paquet gémissant», il se dirige plutôt vers le cercle de pierres pour y jeter un coup d'oeil.

Drest renifle la paillasse et se met à grogner bruyamment.

Suite au léger coup d'épée de Nella, la paillasse emet un gloupissement de surprise.  Une petite tête de chien à la peau écailleuse de couleur rouille sort de dessous des couvertures.  Lorsque la créature vous apperçoit ses yeux rouges au pupilles fendues s'écarquillent de frayeur.  Visiblement térrorisé par la venu d'étranger en la demeure, la créature reptilienne se précipite vers la porte nord-ouest.

*«Beurk ! Un kobold, s'exclame Dorin.  Quelles viles créatures que sont les kobolds !»*

Le nain se déplace pour lui barrer le chemin passant au travers le cercle de pierre.  Ses pas précipités font lever les cendres qui accentuent l'odeur âcre de feu qui emplissait l'air.

Actions ?


----------



## Julie (Mar 27, 2003)

"Drest, rapporte" lance Mélianthe à son chien de selle en pointant la petite créature. "Ne lui faites pas de mal" dit-elle ensuite à ses compagnons.
Fidèle à sa maîtraisse, Drest bondit sur le Kobold en grognant de tout son être.
"Mais c'est une créature de Délénor, elle doit se faire juger par Avméa !" crie Nella en tantant d'agripper la petite créature par le collet afin de l'interroger.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 28, 2003)

Pour le bénéfice des lecteurs de cette discussion, voici les caractéristiques des personnages impliqués dans cette campagne à cette date.  Je laisse le soin au seul joueur actuel (Julie) de décrire l'historique et l'apparence des deux PJ (Nella et Mélianthe).

*Nella Varingaud :* Demi-orque (f) Pal 3; humanoïde de taille M (demi-orque); pv 23; Init +1 (Dex); VD 6,5 m; CA 17; Att Épée à deux mains (+7 corps à corps, 2d6+5/19-20/ critique x2), Arc long composite (+4 distance, 1d8+1/critique x3); AS _Châtiment du Mal_; Part Aura de bravoure, Caractéristiques raciales de demi-orque, [i[Détection du Mal[/i], Grâce divine, _Imposition des mains_, Santé divine; AL LB; JS Réf +4, Vig +5, Vol +4; For 16, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 7, Sag 13, Cha 14.
_Langues :_ Devinois, Orque.
_Compétences et dons :_ Connaissance (religion) +0; Attaque en puissance, Robustesse.
_Attaques spéciales :_ Châtiment du Mal (Sur) : Une fois par jour, Nella peut ajouter sont bonus de Charisme au jet d’attaque contre une créature maléfique.  Si le coup porte, elle inflige 1 point de dégâts supplémentaire par niveau.
_Particularités :_ Aura de bravoure (Sur) : immunisée contre la terreur et ses alliés situés à moins de 3 m bénéficient d’un bonus de moral de +4 au jet de sauvegarde contre tous les effets magiques qui pourraient les effrayer; Caractéristiques raciales de demi-orques : +2 en Force, -2 en Intelligence, -2 en Charisme, Vision dans le noir (18 m), Sang orque; _Détection du Mal_ (Mag) : comme le sort du même nom, disponible à volonté; Grâce divine : le bonus de Charisme s’applique à tous les jets de sauvegarde; _Imposition des mains_ (Mag) : Nella peut refermer des blessures d’un simple contact.  Chaque jour elle peut restaurer un nombre de points de vie égal à son bonus de Charisme multipliés par son niveau; Santé divine : Nella est immunisée contre toutes les maladies.
_Possessions matérielles :_ Cuirasse, _épée à deux mains +1_, arc long composite de force (+1), 20 flèches, sac à dos (contient : chemise de mailles, outre, paillasse, couverture d’hiver, 2 _potions de soins légers_), saccoche de ceinture (contient : pierre à aiguiser, silex et amorce), symbole sacré en bois, 5 saphirs (7 po), 163 po, 38 pa.

*Mélianthe Varingaud :* humain (f) Prê 3; humanoïde de taille M (humain); pv 19; Init -1 (Dex); VD 6,5 m; CA 17; Att morgenstern (+3 corps à corps, 1d8+1/critique x2), dard (+1 distance, 1d4+1/critique x2); AS sorts; AL LN; JS Réf +0, Vig +4, Vol +7; For 13, Dex 9, Con 12, Int 14, Sag 15, Cha 12.
_Langues :_ Céleste, Devinois, Orque.
_Compétences et dons :_ Concentration +3, Connaissance des sorts +4, Connaissance (mystères) +4, Connaissance (religion) +8, Intimidation +4, Premiers secours +6, Psychologie +5; Écriture de parchemins, Emprise sur les morts-vivants, Volonté de fer.
_Sorts préparés_ (4/5/4) _:_ 0 : _assistance divine, détection de la magie, lecture de la magie, onde de choc_; 1er : _détection de passages secrets, frappe de l’onde de choc_; 2e : _convocation de monstres II, identification, silence_.
_Possessions matérielles : _clibanion, écu de bois, morgenstern, 10 dards, sac à dos (contient : lanterne à capote, 2 flasques d’huile, habit de sacerdoce, paillasse, 2 _potions de soins légers_, sac). saccoche de ceinture (contient : pierre à aiguiser, silex et amorce), symbole sacré en bois, 41 po, 16 pa..

*Dorin Ferdelance :* nain (m) Rou2/Ens1; FP3; humanoïde de taille M (nain); DV 2d6 + 1d4; pv 15; Init +2 (Dex); VD 6,5 m; CA 12; Att gourdin (+2 corps à corps/1d6+1/critique x2), masse d’arme légère (+2 corps à corps/1d8+1/x2), arc court (+3 distance/1d6+1/x3); AS sorts; AL NB; JS Réf +5, Vig +0, Vol +2; For 13, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 12, Sag 7, Cha 15.
_Langues :_ Devinois, Géant, Nain.
_Compétences et dons :_ Alchimie +5, Artisanat (joaillerie) +3, Connaissance des sorts +2, Contrefaçon +6, Crochetage +5, Décryptage +6, Déplacement silencieux +2, Discrétion +3, Escalade +6, Estimation +3, Fouille +6, Intimidation +7, Perception auditive +3, Profession (mineur) +0, Saut +3, Sens de l’orientation +3, Sens de la nature +0, Vol à la tir +7; Pistage, Volonté de fer.
_Sorts d’ensorceleur connus_ (5/4)_ :_ 0 : _lumières dansantes, manipulation à distance, prestidigitation, sons imaginaires_; 1er : _identification, projectile magique_.
_Possessions matérielles :_ gourdin, masse d’arme légère, arc court composite (For +1), 33 flèches, sac à dos (contient : corde de soie 15 m, paillasse, 1 _potion de soins légers _), _collier à boules de feu (I)_, 9 pp, 11 po, 42 pa, 1 quartz rose (40 po), 1 malachite (11 po).
_Historique :_ Né au sein du famille pauvre des région montagneuses d'Erdeven, Dorin s'est rapidement intéressé à la prospection et la joaillerie y voyant là une façon de devenir riche rapidement.  Par contre, dans sa jeunesse, sa cupidité lui à rapporté plusieurs ennuis, la perte de main clients et une très mauvaise réputation dans son village natal.  Forcé de quitter les lieux, suite à un malentendus assures-t-il, il s'est joint à un groupe de prospecteur qui allait explorer les vallées dans la région de Malmort.  Malheureusement, ses compagnons ont été embusqués par une bande de gobelins.  Tombé par hasard sur les soeurs Varingaud, alors qu'elles avaient pour mision d'aller faire le ménage dans un vieux fortin en ruine infesté de gobelins, il s'est joint à eux pour d'abord pour assouvir sa vengeance.  Ensuite, dans l'espoir de trouver un peu de butin.  Il suit les soeurs Varingaud intrigué par leur péripéties et par leur histoire.  Sait-on jamais, on chantera peut-être son nom dans les années à venir...

*Drest :* chien de selle (m); FP 1; animal de taille M; DV 2d8+4; pv 13; Init +2 (Dex); VD 13 m; CA 16; Att morsure (+3 corps à corps/1d6+3/critique x2); Part odorat; AL N; JS Réf +5, Vig +5, Vol +1; For 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Sag 12, Cha 6.
_Compétences et dons :_ Détection +5, Natation +5, perception auditive +5, Sens de la nature +1.
_Particularités :_  Drest peut sentir l’approche des ses adversaires, repérer ceux qui se cachent ou les pister à l’odeur.  Il peut identifier les odeurs familières, de la même manière que les humains sont capables de reconnaître ce qu’ils ont déjà vu.

edit : J'ai fait une copie de Drest et de Dorin dans la section Rogue's Gallery.  J'apprécierai que vous fassiez de même pour que vous puissiez tenir à jour les caractéristiques de vos personnages.  Je vous demanderai également d'y afficher un bref historique et une description de votre PJ.  Merci.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 28, 2003)

_Ordre de l'initiative :
          Dorin (jet de 19 +2 init) 21
          Drest (jet de 8 +2 init) 10
          Nella (jet de 3 +1 init) 4
          Mélianthe (jet de 5 -1 init) 4
          Kobold (jet de 1 -1 init) 0

Nella gagne l'initiative sur Mélianthe car sa Dex est plus élevée._

Dorin bondit devant le kobold qui tente de s'enfuir.  Il s'élance pour lui agripper le collet, mais la petite créature est plus rapide et l'esquive aisément lui filant entre les doigts (jet d'attaque de contact de 12).

*«Petit chenapan ! Reviens ici, s'exclame le nain. Reviens ici ou je te réduis en bouillis avec ma masse d'arme !»*

Drest, réagissant au commandes de sa maîtresse, bondit vers la créature, mais celle-ci lui glisse entre les pattes.  Surpris, Drest se retrouve au pieds de Dorin ne sachant plus trop ce qu'il doit faire (jet d'attaque de 11).

Le kobold a beau être agile, mais il ne l'est pas suffisament pour éviter l'emprise de Nella qui l'agrippe fermement par le collet (jet d'attaque de 19 et gagne le jet opposé de lutte). Ses pattes ne touchant pratiquement plus à terre sous la ferme emprise de Nella, le kobold se débat vigoureusement espérant être en mesure de se libérer.  Malheureusement pour lui, la poigne de Nella est ferme.

Après quelques exclamations dans un dialect que nul d'entre-vous parvient à comprendre, la créatures tourne la tête vers Mélianthe et dit dans un Devinois brisé par un accent qui ressemble à une meute de chien errants qui hurlent à la lune :

*«Toi être gentille ! Toi pas faire de mal à Meepo ? Toi dire à la grosse traxess de me lâcher ?»*


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2003)

*"De quoi il parle ? C'est quoi une traxess ?"*  Nella est perplexe et blessée. *"Cette vile créature de délénor doit être éliminée, Mélianthe."*, dit-elle en raffermissant son emprise.

*"Il nous a rien fait, Nella. En plus il n'a pas l'air d'être armé. Tu ne peux pas attaqué un être sans armes."* Mélianthe demeure méfiante du Kobold, mais ne souhaite pas sa mort. Elle jette un regard perçant au Kobold [OOC : elle tente de l'intimider]. D'une voix froid et autoritaire elle déclare: *"Si tu promet de ne pas essayer de te sauver, je dirai à Nella de te lâcher. Cependant, je te conseil de ne pas l'insulter, elle est plutôt sensible..."*
*"Drest, surveille"*


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 29, 2003)

À la mention de la _sensibilité_ de Nella, Dorin étouffe un rire, rire qu'il tente tant bien que mal de dissimuler derrière un grognement.

*«Je te conseil d'écouter la prêtresse, mon jeune kobold.  Sa soeur est très sensible et lorsqu'elle est insulté elle a tendence à se mettre à utiliser le grand hachoir qu'elle a en main,» dit-il indiquant l'énorme épée à deux mains de Nella.*

Meepo, le kobold, jette un regard inquiet sur Nella.  Vous n'êtes pas certain mais vous croyez percevoir un changement de couleur des écailles de la petite créature reptilienne.  Aurait-elle un peu plus peur ?

*«Vous pas faire mal à Meepo !, s'exclame-t-il en pleurnichant.  Pauvre Meepo pas être méchant.  Pauvre pauvre Meepo être petit contre grandes personnes comme vous.  Meepo ne pas vouloir insulter la traxess.  Meepo demander pardon.  Pardon, pardon, beaucoup beaucoup pardon à traxess.  Gentille, très gentille traxess.»*

_[OOC : le jet d'intimidation de Mélianthe: 19.]_

Les mains de Meepo se tordent pendant qu'il supplie la prêtresse et la paladin de l'épargner.  Vous remarquez que les écailles changent constamment de couleur passant du rouille au vert.

Pendant ce temps, Drest tourne autour du kobold en grognant.  Les crocs à découvert, il fait les cent pas, un peu comme un lion prisonnier d'une cage.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 29, 2003)

*Commentaires, questions, opinions ?*

J'ai ouvert une discussion dans le forum Talking the Talk.  Veuillez utiliser cette discussion si les lecteurs ou les joueurs ont des questions ou des commentaires.

Bonne journée,

Guillaume


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2003)

*"C'est quoi une traxess ? Arrête de dire ça."* Nella ne sais plus quoi faire, elle est confuse. Dans le code du paladin il est écrit qu'elle doit éliminer toutes les créatures de Délénor, mais il est également écrit qu'elle doit protéger les faibles et innocents (quoi que cette créature a loin d'avoir l'air innocent). Il lui est également interdit de combattre une créature sans armes... Après quelques secondes de débat interne, Nella cède à la pression de sa soeur et lâche sa prise à contrecoeur. [OOC : elle s'apprête à faire _Détection du mal_]

*"Au pieds, Drest."*
*"Lâche-le Nella. Je crois qu'il ne se sauvera pas. Je crois également que traxess veux tout simplement dire demi-orque, je ne crois pas que c'était une insulte."* réplique Mélianthe avec un sourire en coin. Sa soeur est très susceptible aux insultes lorqu'elle se rend compte qu'on l'insulte!
*"Alors, qui es-tu et que fais-tu ici ?"* La voix de Mélianthe s'est adoucit quelque peu, mais demeure tout de même autoritaire.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 30, 2003)

À l'instant où ses patte touchent à nouveau le sol, Meepo le kobold s'éloigne précipitament de Nella pour se rapprocher de Mélianthe.

*«Meepo être beaucoup heureux que humaine protège Meepo de la... de elle, *dit-il d'une voix pleurnicharde.*  Gentille humaine, très gentille humaine»*

_[OOC : jet de Diplomatie de Mélianthe = 21]_

*«Meepo être un pauvre kobold. Meepo vivre ici avec clan, mais Meepo ne plus avoir de place dans clan.  Pauvre pauvre Meepo.  Clan avoir perdu Calcryx et Meepo était gardien de Calcryx !»*

Vous remarquez que le kobold portent des vêtements en lambeaux et que sa peau est marquée de plusieurs cicatrices vicieuses.


----------



## Julie (Mar 30, 2003)

Nella fronce les sourcis au comportement du kobold et range son impressionnante épée à deux mains dans le fourreau. *"Hmph, t'es chanceux que ma soeur soit aussi gentille"* lui dit-elle avec un air insulté.

Mélianthe jette une regard désapprobateur à Nella. *"C'est quoi un Calcryx  ?*, demande-t-elle à Meepo, *et pourquoi est-ce si important pour ton clan ?"* 
*"Un clan de kobold ? Je croyais que la citadelle était occupée par des goblins ?"*, marmonna-t-elle tout bas, réfléchissant à voix haute sans s'en rendre compte.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 30, 2003)

Le kobold dresse les oreilles et ses yeux se remettent à briller d'un certain éclat au questionnement de Mélianthe.  Ses écailles perdent quelques peu leur couleur verdâtre pour redevenir rougeâtres.

Il redresse la tête et répond : *«Calcryx être le dragon du clan... Nous avoir perdu notre dragon.  Maudits gobelins avoir volé Calcryx !»*

Dorin, plus ou moins dégouté par le comportement du kobold, ou est-ce sa simple présence, était resté impassible jusqu'à présent.  À la mention d'un dragon par contre, il se met à prêter une oreille un peu plus attentive.

*«Il semblerait bien que la citadelle ne soit plus seulement occupée par des gobelins, ma soeur, *répond-t-il aux interrogations de Mélianthe.*  Si on en croit cette misérable créature, des kobolds y ont également élus domicile et ils gardaient un dragon, ce que les anciens occupants ne semblent pas apprécier.»*

Dorin jette un regard inquisiteur sur le jeune kobold et attends de voir la suite des événements.


----------



## Julie (Mar 31, 2003)

Nella écarquille les yeux à la mention du dragon. Elle n'avait jamais vu de dragon en chair et en os. *"Un dragon...*",  dit-elle avec admiration. *"Tu gardais un dragon..."* demanda-t-elle en laissant transparaître une touche d'admiration pour la petite  créature. C'est alors que Nella remarqua les cicatrices sur kobold.

*"Pourquoi et, surtout comment les goblins ont-ils volé un dragon ?"* Répiqua Mélianthe, perplexe. *"Qu'est-ce qu'ils manigancent, ces goblins ?"* marmona-t-elle. Visiblement, Mélianthe avait la fâcheuse tendance de réfléchir à voix haute. *"Ça fait longtemps que votre clan est installé dans la citadelle, Meepo ? Et les goblins, tu sais depuis combien de temps ils sont ici ?"* Une rafale de question venait à l'esprit de Mélianthe plus rapidement qu'elle ne pouvait les poser, et surtout plus rapidement que le kobold pouvait répondre.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 31, 2003)

Meepo regarde Nella avec un air de confusion qui peut se lire dans son visage canin.  Par contre, il semble très excité par l'intérêt que Mélianthe semble porter à son cas.  À ses questions, il répond :

*«Meepo pas savoir depuis combien de temps maudit gobelins être ici, mais le chef le sait lui.  Meepo vous conduire à Yusdrayl si vous être gentils.  Meepo vous garantir sécurité si vous promettre de ne pas faire mal à Meepo.  Peut-être si vous promettre de sauver Calcryx, le chef être gentil avec vous et questions à vous répondre ?»*

À ces mots, Meepo regarde impatiemment Mélianthe attendant avec une lueur d'espoir sa réponse.


----------



## Julie (Mar 31, 2003)

*"Sauver un dragon ! C'est bien la première fois que j'entend ça ! Normalement il est plutôt question de les chasser."*  S'exclame Mélianthe d'un ton curieux et sceptique.*"Nous ne te voulons aucun mal, Meepo, tant et aussi longtemps que ton clan et toi ne nous veulent pas de mal. Alors mène nous à ton chef, j'ai beacoup de questions à lui poser"*, dit-elle plus doucement.
Mélianthe demande à ses compagnons: *"Que'est-ce que vous en pensez ? Sauver un dragon ?"*

Nella, incrédule, répond: *"Un vrai dragon ? Sauver un vrai dragon..."* Un air féérique apparu dans les yeux de Nella en réponse à la question de sa soeur, comme une enfant à qui l'on venait de promettre de réaliser son plus grand rêve. *"Il est quelle couleur ton dragon ?"* Demanda-t-elle à Meepo.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 1, 2003)

*«Sauver un dragon pour le rendre à ces moins que rien ? Vous n'y penser pas ma soeur ! C'est plutôt le chasser qu'il faudrait, répond le Droin.  Qu'importe sa couleur, les dragons c'est seulement bon à empailler et à en montrer fièrement la caracasse, c'est ce que mon papa disait toujours.»*

À ces mots, Meepo se retourne vers Mélianthe les yeux écarquillés.  Surpris de la réaction du nain, il répond :

*«Meepo pas faire de mal à gentille humaine.  Meepo amener gentille humaine à chef et lui tout expliquer.»*

À Nella, il répond :

*«Calcryx être comme ça,»* dit-il fièrement en pointant la tenu de Mélianthe.

edit : correction de fautes d'orthographe.


----------



## Julie (Apr 2, 2003)

*"Attendons de connaître toute l'histoire avant de s'emballer. On ne sais jamais, maître Dorin, vous pourriez être grâcement récompensé pour avoir sauvé un dragon !"*, répond Mélianthe sur un ton suave. *"Mène nous à ton chef, Meepo, avant que le nain s'impatiente."*

Nella regarde la tunique de Mélianthe. Un dragon blanc. Elle s'imagine une gigantesque bête d'un blanc imamculé avec les écaille de la taille d'un bouclier et des ailes pouvant complètement cacher le soleil. Elle revient rapidement de son instant de rêverie et apperçoit la cage... C'est une bien petite cage pour une si grosse bête... *"Mélianthe sais de quoi elle parle, je crois que nous pouvons au moins écouter ce que son chef a à dire"*, répond-elle doucement à Dorin.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 2, 2003)

Dorin regarde les deux soeurs en tentant de décider ce qu'il doit faire.  Voyant que les deux femmes ont pris leur décision, Dorin baisse les épaules et répond :

*«Soit, nous irons parler à ce chef, mais au premier signe de trahison, je les laissent à leur sort.  Sans compter, qu'il ne faut pas oublier la raison première pour laquelle nous sommes venus ici : trouver ce fameux druide qui a vendu la pomme empoisonnée à ce paladin à Malmort.  Par contre, là ou il y a des dragons, il y a du butin...»*

Voyant que le groupe s'est décidé à l'aider, Meepo émet un petit gloussement de joie :

*«Cela être très bien ! Vous me suivre.  Si nous rencontrer autres kobolds, moi leur parler.»*

À ces mots, le kobold file vers l'arche qui est dans le mur ouest en a5 _[l'arche a été omise sur la carte, désolé.]_

Déjà, il a presque disparu dans l'obscurité du corridor.


----------



## Julie (Apr 2, 2003)

Nella, qui ne veut absolument pas perdre le kobold de vue, s'élance à sa poursuite dans l'obscurité. Malgré ses sentiments partagés envers la petite créature, elle ne lui fait tout de même pas confiance.

[OOC: Je considère que Mélianthe a déjà une lanterne d'allumée à cause de sa race et du manque de lumière dans la citadelle. Si sa lanterne n'est pas déjà allumée, elle prend le temps de le faire]
Tout en se précipitant derrière sa soeur, Mélianthe tente de rassurer le nain [OOC: jet de diplomatie?] *"Je crois tout de même qu'il est préférable d'avoir une troupe de kobold de notre côté que sur notre dos. Nous en avons déjà assez des goblins, rien ne sert de se faire encore plus d'ennemis. Par ailleurs, qui sait, les kobolds pourraient avoir des informations utiles sur ce fameux druide ou sur les pommes empoisonnées."* [OOC: je crois que j'ai besoin de relire les notes de campagne, j'en ai oublié des bouts...  ].


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 4, 2003)

Julie said:
			
		

> *Nella, qui ne veut absolument pas perdre le kobold de vue, s'élance à sa poursuite dans l'obscurité. Malgré ses sentiments partagés envers la petite créature, elle ne lui fait tout de même pas confiance.
> 
> [OOC: Je considère que Mélianthe a déjà une lanterne d'allumée à cause de sa race et du manque de lumière dans la citadelle. Si sa lanterne n'est pas déjà allumée, elle prend le temps de le faire]
> Tout en se précipitant derrière sa soeur, Mélianthe tente de rassurer le nain [OOC: jet de diplomatie?] "Je crois tout de même qu'il est préférable d'avoir une troupe de kobold de notre côté que sur notre dos. Nous en avons déjà assez des goblins, rien ne sert de se faire encore plus d'ennemis. Par ailleurs, qui sait, les kobolds pourraient avoir des informations utiles sur ce fameux druide ou sur les pommes empoisonnées." [OOC: je crois que j'ai besoin de relire les notes de campagne, j'en ai oublié des bouts...  ]. *




_[OOC:  Mélianthe avait déjà allumé sa lanterne.  Il lui reste environ 4,5 heures avant que l'huile ne soit épuisée.  Pour ce qui est du jet de diplomacie : 21]_

*«Vous avez raison, ma soeur.  C'est sûrement la sagesse divine qui vous éclaire.  Par contre, il ne faut pas oublier que ces créatures sont touchées par Délénor.  Je ne leur fait nullement confiance pour ce qui est de respecter leurs engagements.  Mais, esseyons de ne pas se faire des ennemis inutilement,»* répond le nain qui s'élance avec Mélianthe à la poursuite de Meepo.

Ce dernier s'est engagé dans un corridor poussiéreux qui semble s'étendre au-delà de votre capacité de voir dans l'obscurité.  Par contre quelques pas après l'arche, il y a un embranchement qui vire vers le nord.  Nella aperçoit la silhouette de Meepo qui s'y engage.

*«Vous pas perdre Meepo de vue.  Vous suvire Meepo.  Meepo vous guider jusqu'au chef,»* retentit la voix de la petite créature.  Si ce n'était pas du fait qu'elle semblait plus aboyer que parler, Nella jurerait que la créature se moquait.

Le corridor dans lequel s'est engagé Meepo débouche sur une grande pièce rectangulaire d'orientation est-ouest.  Deux rangées de colonnes supportent les arches du plafond.  Tout est décrépit et sale.  Les murs et les colonnes sont couvertes de bas-reliefs illustrent des dragons dans divers poses.

Nella n'a pas mis le pieds dans la salle que trois autres créatures similaires à Meepo surgissent de derrière les colonnes armes à la main.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 4, 2003)

Voici la carte de la situation actuelle.


----------



## Julie (Apr 5, 2003)

Nella s'arrête sur le champs, lançant un regard douteux à Meepo. Elle porte la main à son épée longue, prête à la sortir en cas de besoin. *"Attendons voir si cette bestiole tiendra sa promesse"* pensa-t-elle.

Mélianthe ne voyait pas aussi loin que sa soeur. Par contre elle apperçu l'arrêt brusque de Nella. *"Que ce passe-t-il ?"* dit-elle en arrivant auprès de sa soeur. Elle fût tout aussi surprise de voir apparaître trois autres kobolds armés. *"Attends avant de tiré ton arme. Ils ne sont pas au courant de notre accord avec Meepo..."*  Mélianthe souhaitait de tout son coeur que le kobold ne les avaient pas attiré dans un piège. [OOC: si Mélianthe apperçoit Meepo, elle lui lance un regard à la fois inquisiteur et dûr]. *"Si tu nous a tendu un piège, je me ferai un plaisir de t'envoyer au tribunal d'Avméa"*, marmonna-t-elle.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 6, 2003)

Le plus gros des trois kobold s'avence vers Meepo et d'un coup sec lui ramène un coup de crosse de sa demi-pique au visage.  Il lui crache des paroles incompréhensibles au visage.  Meepo, se recroqueville sur lui même, ses écailles reprenant la couleur rouille que vous aviez perçu chez lui lorsqu'il tentait de vous convaincre de le relâcher.

L'agresseur s'approche ensuite de Nella et lui dit d'un ton menaçant :

*«Traxess n'avoir rien à faire ici.  Toi partir ou toi être dans notre prochain repas !»*

À ces mots, Meepo vous jette un regard inquiet et appeuré.  Il tente de glisser un mot, mais il est aussitôt réduit au silence par un des compagnons de votre interlocuteur.

Actions ?


----------



## Julie (Apr 6, 2003)

* « Vous avez fini de m'appeler traxess, »* répond Nella d'une voix retantissante et furieuse [OOC : intimidation]. Elle tire sa gigantesque épée à deux mains de son fourreau très lentement, prenant soin de bien faire entendre le son du métal contre le cuir : *« ssssshhhhhllllllliiiiiinnnnnggggg »*.* « Mélianthe, je peux en faire du hachis, »* demande-t-elle. * « Elles commencent à m’énerver ces petites bestioles, » * ajoute-elle en montrant ses crocs.

*« Attends un peu, »* répond Mélianthe à Nella, *. « Il semble y avoir une mésentente, »* dit-elle aux autres kobolds.*  « Nous voulons simplement parler à votre chef. Si vous aviez laissé Meepo vous expliquer, vous auriez su que nous pouvons peut-être vous aider à retrouver votre Calcryx. Par contre, si vous n’êtes pas intéressés ou si vous posez un geste hostile, je ne puis garantir la réaction de mes compagnons, »* dit-elle en arborant un sourire inquiétant. *« Drest, au pieds. »* Mélianthe dégaine sa morgenstern, et surveille de prêt le gros kobold. 

Drest s’approche de Mélianthe et s’installe à ses pieds, grognant et montrant, lui aussi, ses crocs acérés.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 7, 2003)

*«Oh ! Traxess changer de couleur quand en colère,»* ricane un des kobold en retrait.  Ce commentaire fait éclater de rire un de ses compagnons.  C'est un petit rire aigüe et très agaçant, du style à vous foutre en rogne à chaque fois que vous l'entendez.

Par contre, celui qui semble être le chef de ce groupe, n'entend pas à rire. *«Silence,»* s'écrit-il en jettant un regard menaçant au kobold ricaneux.  Ce dernier se tait aussitôt.

«Meepo,» appelle le leader du groupe.  Il se met à lui parler dans cette langue qui ressemble plus à une meute de chiens aboyant que d'un langage codifié.  Bref, le leader semble interroger Meepo.  Le pauvre kobold semble rapetisser à chaque mot prononcer par le chef se limitant à répondre par de signes de la tête.

«Est-ce vrai que vous vouloir parler à Yusdrayl pour sauver Calcryx,» demande finalement au bout d'un moment le chef de cette petite troupe.  Il vous regarde d'un oeil suspect.

«Pourquoi _traxess_...,» commence le kobold ricaneux.  Par contre, il ravalle rapidement sa langue sous le regard noir du leader.


----------



## Julie (Apr 8, 2003)

Mélianthe met rapidement sa main sur l'épaule de Nella tentant de la calmer. Mélianthe peut sentir la pression de Nella monter. Par contre, Nella s'est toujours fié au jugement de Mélianthe et n'a jamais contrarié sa soeur jusqu'à maintenant. *"Souviens-toi de ton code de conduite, Nella,"* murmure-t-elle discrètement. *"Oui, nous voulons voir votre chef pour discuter de la situation de votre Calcryx. Nous ne cherchons pas la bagarre inutilement."*

Au paroles de Mélianthe, Nella se calme immédiatement. Tout bon paladin ne se laisse pas emporté par les émotions, surtout pas une colère provoquée par une insulte de la part d'une créature de Délénor. Nella se doit d'être plus fûtée que ces créatures dont le seul but est de corrompre. Par contre, evoyer les kobolds se faire juger par Avméa aurait été très satisfaisant...


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 8, 2003)

Dorin se content d'observer la scène, la main sur sa masse d'arme prêt à intervenir.  Il ne fait nullement confiance au kobold, Meepo inclusivement, mais il est prêt à laisser aller les choses... jusqu'à ce qu'elles tournent mal !

Le kobold, porte une oreille très attentive aux paroles de Mélianthe.  Voyant qu'elle semble avoir un effet appaisant sur la _Traxess_, semble prendre une décision, car il hoche de la tête et dit : *«Nous être d'accord.  Vous passer et aller voir la grande Yusdrayl.  Elle être en mesure répondre et savoir si vous dire vérité.  Elle grand chef et si vous être contre nous, elle savoir.  Yusdrayl être au fond de salle, là où trône de ancêtres.  Meepo conduire vous.  Vous présenter respect à Yusdrayl ou nous trancher gorge de vous et manger tripes pour souper.»*

_[OOC : Mélianthe, jet de diplomatie 26.]_

À la mention de souper et de tripes, le kobold ricaneux vous jette un regard empli de désir.  Il n'y a aucun doute, il aimerait bien vous avoir sur son menu du soir.  Mais le leader, ne lui laisse pas le temps de s'éterniser sur ce fantasme.  D'un ton autoritaire, il lui dit quelque chose dans sa langue et les trois kobolds se retirent dans le fond de la pièce à votre droite.

*«Et bien ma soeur, votre langue de velour semble avoir eu raison de ces créatures.  Avméa doit vraiment vous protéger,»* dit Dorin mi-figue mi-raisin.

Actions ?


----------



## Julie (Apr 9, 2003)

*"Merci."* Mélianthe offre un signe de remerciement aux kobolds avant de se diriger dans la direction indiquée par le chef de la petite bande. *"Alors, nous y allons,"* demande-t-elle à ses compagnons d'un ton incitatif plutôt qu'inquisiteur. Visiblement, Mélianthe a déjà pris la décision pour le groupe  .

Nella suit sa soeur presqu'à contre-coeur, déchirée entre la rage et l'honneur. Avant de quitter les kobolds, elle jette un regard froid et calculé sur le petit kobold ricanneux, comme si elle mesurait la taille de son cerqueuil.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 9, 2003)

D'un air satisfait, Dorin regarde les trois kobold partir.  *«Allons-y,»* répond-il à la prêtresse. *«Il ne faut pas faire attendre le grand chef!»*

Vous traversez la longue pièce dans la direction indiqué par le kobold et atteignez l'ouverture à l'autre bout.  Un couloir également s'ouvre à votre gauche.

Dans la pièce de l'autre côté de l'arche, se trouve un petit trône placé près du mur ouest, construit avec des morceaux de maçonnerie empliée devant un vieil autel.  Une petite créature cornue portant une robe rouge y est assise et une garde rapprochée de six autres créatures veille sur elle.

Sur l'autel, vous pouvez appercevoir une série d'objets alors que la section de l'autel qui sert de dossier au trône est sculpté pour avoir l'apparence d'un dragon câbré.  Dans les dents du dragon est placée une clé en métal.

À son arrivée, Meepo se prosterne devant la femelle kobold assise sur le trône.  Il lui dit quelques mots dans sa langue, toujours face contre terre.  Celle qui semble être le chef l'écoute patiemment et puis se tourne vers vous, comme si elle attendais quelque chose de votre part.

Action ?


----------



## Julie (Apr 10, 2003)

*"Drest, reste ici et soit tranquile,"* ordonne Mélianthe doucement à son chien. [OOC: si la pièce est illuminée, Mélianthe éteint sa lanterne. Si la pièce n'est pas illuminée, elle dépose la lanterne à ses pieds]

Mélianthe jette un regard à Nella l'invitant à imiter ses gestes. Elle salue la chef en hochant de la tête et joignant ses mains, sans pour autant se mettre à genoux, face contre terre ! Elle prend bien soin de garder ses mains jointes et à la vue de tous. *"Il y a suffisemment de kobolds ici pour nous ennuyer,"* réfléchit-elle. *"Nous ne cherchons pas la baggare. Nous avions seulement quelques questions à vous poser en échange d'un service. Nous serions peut-être en mesure de vous aider à récupérer votre dragon Calcryx,"* offre amicalement Mélianthe à la chef des kobolds. 

Nella répond par un regard iquisiteur. Elle regarde sa soeur, puis la créature sur le thrône, puis Dorin, puis Mélianthe. *"Mais q'est-ce qu'elle veut,"* se demande Nella. [OOC: si Dorin fait la même chose, elle imite ses deux compagnons. Si Dorin ne suit pas les gestes de Mélianthe, Nella reste perplexe, arborant une expression d'incompréhension totale.]


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 11, 2003)

Dorin reste impassible devant les kobolds assemblés.  Il n'a pas l'air d'avoir l'intention de montrer quelque signe de respect à ces créatures qu'il dédaigne tant.  Pendant que Mélianthe s'approche, il joue, distrait, avec un collier qu'il porte toujours.

La cheftaine, ne semble pas se préoccuper outre mesure du nain réclacitrant, préférant plutôt concentrer son attention sur la prêtresse.  Mélianthe remarque, cependant, que ce n'est pas le cas de tous les kobolds ici présents.  Plusieurs membres de la garde s'agite nerveusement en la présence de Dorin.

Après avoir écouter son minable sujet, Meepo, et l'introduction de la prêtresse d'Avméa, la cheftaine porte sa main à son menton dans un signe de réflexion.  Elle prend quelques secondes pour réfléchir puis, dans un excellent devinois, elle s'adresse à Mélianthe :

*«Vous avez réussi à convaincre le gardien du dragon de votre bonne volonté.  Yusdrayl consent à écouter vos questions.»*  D'un signe de la main, elle fait signe à Mélianthe de continuer.


----------



## Julie (Apr 12, 2003)

*  « Laissez-moi d’abord vous expliqué la raison de notre présence dans votre demeure. Nous sommes à la recherche d'un vieil homme, potentiellement un druide. Il fabrique des pommes magiques et il semble être associé à la tribu de gobelins qui élu domicile dans cette citadelle. Nous croyons qu’il est peut-être associé aux gobelins qui ont volé votre dragon. Nous pourrions faire d’une pierre deux coup, récupérer votre dragon et le questionner druide en même temps, »* offrit d’abord Mélianthe. *  « Savez-vous pourquoi et comment les gobelins ont volé votre dragon ? Nous aimerions également savoir si votre clan était installé dans la citadelle avant la tribu de gobelins, » * demanda-t-elle.

Nella resta immobile à observé les kobolds.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 12, 2003)

La cheftaine considère gravement les paroles de Mélianthe avant de répondre.  Elle semble calculer dans sa petite tête les infinies possibilités que cette petite bande lui offre.  Finalement, après quelques instant elle répond :

*«Il est connu que les kobolds sont les héritiers et les descendants des grand dragons qui ont autrefois contrôlaient nos cieux, nos terres et nos mers.  Je suis la plus puissante des kobold et en tant que telle, j'ai regroupés les plus braves des miens pour reconquérir ce lieu saint de ces maudits et affreux gobelins qui hantent les halles de cet ancien temple dédié aux dragons.

Nous sommes en guerre avec ces créatures putrides qui profanent ce saint lieu.  C'est en guise de représaille que les gobelins nous ont attaqué et ont pris Calcryx comme butin.»*

Yusdrayl fait une pause dans sa diatribe pour laisser ses interlocuteurs s'impreigner de ses paroles.  Convaincu de leur effet, elle poursuit :

*«Le druide Belak, l'Exilé, vit dans les profondeurs de la citadelles.  Il y fait pousser les fruits dont vous parlez.  Il les confient ensuite au gobelins qui remontaient à la surface écouler leur butin.  Nous les avons arrêté depuis peu puisque nous en contrôlons les sorties,»* dit-elle fièrement avant d'ajouter, *«Les gobelins sont ses alliés, ces moins-que-riens, ces voleurs, ces pilleurs !»*

Yusdrayl prend un instant pour contrôler son humeur.  Puis d'un ton calme, d'un air conspirateur, elle vous offre : *«Vous vous portez volontaire pour récupérer Calcryx, c'est très bien.  Yusdrayl sait se montrer généreuse.  Si vous nous le ramenez saint et sauf, Yusdrayl peut vous promettre une récompense.  Par contre, Meepo vous accompagnera pour veiller sur notre investissement !»*

À ces mots, le pauvre Meepo relève la tête surpris de l'ordre de sa chef.  L'idée ne semble pas lui plaire du tout.  Tout de même, il répond : *«Yusdrayl être sage.  Meepo faire comme Yusdrayl le demande.»*

Actions ?


----------



## Julie (Apr 12, 2003)

Mélianthe écoute avec attention et intérêt jusqu'à ce que la cheftaine termine. *"Très bien, nous acceptons,"* répond-elle en jetant un regard vers Dorin. *"Je présume que vous ne savez pas où se trouve Calcryx, sinon cette discussion n'aurait même pas eu lieu,"* demande Mélianthe d'un ton léger. Par contre, derrière son large sourire, ses yeux perçants tentent d'évaluer l'honnêteté des paroles de la cheftaine. _[OOC : jet de psychologie]_ *  « Je crois que nous bénéficieront tous de cette collaboration, » * ajoute Mélianthe, surveillant la réaction du nain.

_[OOC : [début de voix d’Obélix] * « Chic, chic, chic, des gobelins, »* [/fin de voix d’Obélix] pense Nella .]_

 Un peu confuse par la diatribe de la cheftaine, Nella se demande si c’est bien d’aider ces créatures de Délénor. Par contre cette alliance temporaire est pour un plus grand bien. Les nuances de la situation échappent Nella, elle se fie donc, comme à l’habitude, au jugement de sa sœur. *  « Mélianthe sait ce qu’elle fait et ce qui est mieux pour l’Église, » * réfléchit-elle.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 14, 2003)

Mélianthe a de la difficulté à lire les intentions de la créature.  Ses traits sont trop différents des humain et son langage non-verbal aussi.  Mais tout de même, elle croit que la cheftain est sincère, qu'elle a l'intention d'honorer le marcher _[OOC : jet de Psychologie 24 (19+5)]_.

*«Qu'il en soit ainsi.  Yusdrayl vous suggère d'utiliser l'entrée arrière pour pénétrer dans l'aire contrôlée par les gobelins.  Meepo sait où cela se trouve, il vous montrera le chemin.»*

Sur ces paroles, la kobold se rassoit.  Visiblement, l'entretien est terminé.

Meep se relève et s'approche de Mélianthe. *«Gentille humaine, nous aider.  Meepo savoir que gentille humaine et Traxess être honorable.  Meepo montrer à gentille humaine et à Traxess où aller pour aller taper sur gobelins et ramener Calcryx.  C'est par ici, vous suivre Meepo !» *

Sur ces mots, le kobold s'élance vers le couloir sud immédiatement à votre droite.

*«Dans quelle galère est-ce que tu nous as embarqué, Mélianthe,»* demande le nain.  Sans attendre la réponse, il s'élance à la poursuite de Meepo.  *«Meepo ! Sale petite vermine ! Pas si vite, attends-nous !»* Déjà ses le bruit se ses bottes sur les dalles brisées de cet ancien temples se perdent dans l'obscurité de ses couloirs sombres et désertés.

Actions ?


----------



## Julie (Apr 14, 2003)

*"Nous reviendrons avec votre dragon,"* dit rapidement Mélianthe à la cheftaine en ramassant sa lanterne. Puis, elle tourne les talons et se précipite à la poursuite de Meepo. *"Viens Nella,"* dit-elle à sa soeur en quittant la salle.

Nella suit Mélianthe le long du corridor. *"Pourquoi aidons-nous ces créatures, Mélianthe," * lançe-t-elle à sa soeur après quelques instants.

*"Qui sait, Nella, nous allons peut-être convertir ces créatures,"* répond Mélianthe en courant, *"ou, du moins, les convaincre de nous laisser tranquile,"* réfléchit-elle.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 14, 2003)

Vous vous précipitez à la poursuite du kobold qui semble totalement revigoré à l'idée de retrouver _son_ dragon.  D'après les bruits de pas et les jurons de Dorin, Meepo semble être retourné dans la salle où vous l'avez rencontrer.

Au bout de quelques instants, vous déboucher dans la salle et effectivement, Dorin et Meepo sont debouts devant la porte nord-est de la salle.

Maintenant que vous avez un instant pour respirer, vous pouvez remarquer que dans les cendres du feu, il y a plusieurs os qui y gissent.  De plus, sur la nappe verte de l'autel reposent des petits pots de terre cuite, un pinceau et qutre petite figurines à l'effigie d'un dragon.

*«Par ici, aller retrouver Calcryx,»* dit-il en pointant impatiemment la porte.  *«Par ici.»*

*«Ma soeur, j'ai réussi à rattrapper cette vermine avant qu'elle n'ouvre la porte.  Je ne suis pas certain de votre décision d'aider ce groupe de lézards suralimenté, mais puisque nous avons conclus un marché, il faut le respecter.  Nous emprutons la «porte d'en arrière» ?»*

Avant que Mélianthe n'ai eu le temps de répondre, Meepo ouvre la porte et se précipite dans l'ouverture.  *«Vous dépêcher.  Calcryx devoir rentrer à la maison,»* vous dit-il sa petite voix se perdant dans les échos du couloir.

*«#$%X*! MEEPO ! Tu vas te calmer oui ? Si tu n'arrête pas...»*


----------



## Julie (Apr 14, 2003)

*"La cheftaine me semblait sincère, Dorin, je crois qu'elle a l'intention d'honorer le marché. Par ailleurs, nous avons eu une partie des réponses que nous cherchions à propos du druide. Si nous pouvons nous éviter d'affronter une tribue de kobolds en les aidant à retrouver leur dragon, tant mieux. Notre objectif initial était de retrouver le druide, ce que cet accord nous permettra de faire plus facilement,"* répond Mélianthe, tentant de suivre le nain.

*"Mélianthe, je n'ai pas l'habitude de mettre ta parole en doute, mais je crois que nous devrions au moins ralentir cette bestiole. Son enthousiasthme risque de nous faire tomber dans une ambuscade,"* averti Nella.

*"Je crois que tu as raison,"* répond Mélianthe. Elle tente donc de ratrapper Meepo. 

_[OOC : si Mélianthe a un déplacement plus petit que Meepo (ce que je crois) elle tentera de le convaincre de ralentir dès qu'il s'arrêtera et qu'elle le ratrappera.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 15, 2003)

Le couloir qu'a emprunté Meepo est sombre et poussiéreux.  Une forte odeur de moisi flotte dans l'air.  En plus, la course de Meepo et de Dorin a soulever la poussière ce qui rends l'air difficilement respirable sans éternuer.

Après deux virages à angle droit, le premier à droite, le suivant à gauche, vous atteignez le fond du couloir.  Vous y trouver Dorin qui tiens Meepo par le collet.  Ils sont debouts devant une porte. taillée dans le mur à gauche, au fond.  C'est une porte en bois, un bois qui semble avoir bien survécu au passage des années malgré l'humidité et l'absence d'entretien.

*«Tu vas arrêter de gigoter, espèce de petit lézard à deux pattes ! Il faut attendre les deux autres !
- Nous être presser ! Pauvre Calcryx être entre les mains de maudits gobelins ! Meepo vouloir que Calcryx rentre à la maison !
- Si tu ne te tiens pas tranquille... Ah vous voilà ! Il faudrait peut-être l'attacher.  Si les gobelins ont tendus des pièges, cet imbécile va tout faire déclancher.  À moins...»* Dorin, avec sa main de libre joue avec le manche de sa hache.  Il a un air sérieux.  Puis semblant se raviser : *«Non, il ne mérite pas ça.»*
Il tend le collet de Meepo à Métlianthe.  *«Vous saurez peut-être le raisonner.  Moi, je risque d'en faire du hachis.  Pendant ce temps, je vais vérifier cette porte pour m'assurer qu'elle n'est pas piégée.»*

Pendant que Mélianthe tente de convaincre Meepo de rester tranquille et de vous laisser faire votre boulot, Dorin examine soigneusement la porte.  Après un temps qui semble interminable pour Nella qui désire un peu d'action, Dorin se redresse avec un air satisfait.

*«La voie semble libre.  Je passe devant ou préférez-vous faire les honneurs, Dame Varingaud ?»* demande-t-il à Nella, un sourire au lèvres.  Il semble apprécier le fait que vous soyez de nouveau en train d'explorer l'inconnu plutôt que de négocier avec les habitants de la citadelle.


----------



## Julie (Apr 16, 2003)

Surprise, mais heureuse de pouvoir enfin reprendre les commandes de l'exploration, Nella se dirige vers la porte. *"J'y vais," * répond-elle. Elle ouvre tranquillement la porte juste assez grand pour voir à l'intérieur de la pièce. _[OOC : si la pièce semble vide, elle ouvre complètement la porte et entre dans la pièce_.

Pendant ce temps, Mélianthe tente de convaincre Meepo de les laisser faire. *"Ce n'est pas aussi simple que d'entrer chez les gobelins, prendre Calcryx puis s'en aller. Ils ne le laisseront pas partir aussi facilement. Nous allons certainement rencontrer de la résistence. Tant et aussi longtemps que les gobelins ne savent pas que nous sommes là, nous avons l'avantage de la surprise. Nous allons pouvoir ramener Calcryx plus rapidement si nous rencontrons le moins de résistance possible. Pour ça il faut que tu nous laisse faire notre boulot correctement,"* explique-t-elle à Meppo

_[OOC : si le raisonnement ne fonctionne pas elle tentera de l'intimider.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 16, 2003)

Meepo écoute attentivement Mélianthe comme un enfant qui se fait gronder par sa grande soeur. *«Gentille humaine avoir raison.  Mauvais Meepo ! Meepo promettre d'être plus tranquile»* Paroles qui sont reçu avec un grongnement de cynisme de la part de Dorin.

Nella ouvre la porte et elle révèle une grande pièce sombre et vide.  La poussière et des fèces de rat se mèlent aux débris de maçonnerie pour couvrir le sol.  Grâce à sa fine vision, Nella est en mesure de distinguer une autre porte de l'autre côté de la pièce.  Autrement, la pièce semble vide.

Actions ?


----------



## Julie (Apr 17, 2003)

*"Merci, Meepo,"* répond gentiment Mélianthe avec un large sourire.

_[OOC : Nella entre dans la pièce et regarde tout autour. 

Si elle ne voit pas d'autres portes elle se dirige vers le fond de la salle. Avant d'ouvrir la porte du fond, elle dit : *"À votre tour, maître Dorin," *en indicant la porte. Elle ajoue : *"Je vous laisse l'honneur de vérifier la porte et de l'ouvrir, mais ne vous inquétez pas, je suis tout juste derrière vous." *.

Si elle voit d'autres portes, elle demande à Meepo : *"Alors, Meepo, par où maintenant ?"*]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 17, 2003)

Dorin s'avance et examine attentivement la porte.  Ses doigts expert sondent les joints et les pentures.   Son oeil aiguisé examine la serrure.  Finalment, il se relève et dit : *«C'est bon, nous pouvons y aller.  Par contre, il y a quelqu'un qui a ouvert cette porte porte récemment.  La serrure a été huilée et à ma connaissance ce n'est ni dans les habitudes de gobelins, ni dans celle des koboldes d'entretenir une serrure.»*

Ce faisant, il ouvre la porte.

La poussière et les débris parsèment le plancher de la pièce suivante.  Le point d'attraction de cette pièce semble être une fontaine acrochée au mur à droite.  Même si elle est fortement endommagée, tachée et à sec, la pièce centrale de la fontaine est un dragon en piqué qui garde bien toute sa majesté et sa beauté.

Sur le mur en face, une grande porte de pière est taillée.  La surface de la porte est couverte de bas-reliefs représentant plusieurs dragons à différents stades de vie.

Finalement, le mur en face de vous est taillé par une arche.  Ceux qui ont la capacité de voir dans le noir peuvent distinguer que des embranchements semblent se connecter au couloir.

*«Quiconque a huilé la serrure, il est certainement pas venu faire le ménage !»*, conclut le nain.


----------



## Julie (Apr 17, 2003)

Nella est attirée par la fontaine, elle prend donc quelques instants pour l'examiner.
Mélianthe examine tranquilement les deux issues de la pièce. *"Par où devons nous aller, Meepo,"* lui demande-t-elle gentiment, après un instant. _[OOC : si Meepo _n'indique pas_ la grosse porte en pierre, elle lui demande : *"Qu'est-ce qu'il y a derrière ces portes ?"*]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 17, 2003)

Nella s'approche de la fontaine.  La fontaine est aussi ancienne que les ruines.  Outre une couche de vase séchée dans le fond du bassin, elle est vide.  Son attention étant ce qu'elle est, elle s'aprêtait à déclarer le bassin sans intérêt lorsque quelque chose à attiré son attention.  Une inscription, pratiquement effacée par les années, est gravée sur le rebord de la fontaine.

Mélianthe examine le corridor.  À la lumière de sa lanterne, elle peut voir que la salle se situe après une intersection en croix.  Plus loin elle distinguer dans l'obscurité une série de portes de chaque côtés du corridor.  Une forte odeur de moisissure et de décomposition émane de cet endroit.

La porte de pierre quant à elle est couverte de bas-reliefs illustrant des dragons à différents stades de vie.  Il n'y a ni serrure, ni clé.  À vrai dire, Mélianthe ne distingue aucun mécanisme.  Si ce n'était pas que la porte est d'une pierre différente du reste de la construction et des bas-reliefs qui la couvre, jamais elle n'aurait interpréter cette dalle de pierre comme étant une porte.

En examinant les bas-reliefs, elle remarque qu'une inscription est inscrite sur un parchemin tenu par un des dragons.

Finalement, Mélianthe se tourne vers Meepo : *«Par où devons nous aller, Meepo ?»*

Meepo se dandine d'un pied à l'autre nerveusement.  Finalement, sous le regard insistant de Mélianthe et de Dorin, il répond : *«Meepo pas savoir.  Meepo jamais être aller aussi loin, toujours travail des guerriers.  Meepo généralement rester derrière au camps pour garder Calcryx.»*

Dorin pousse un soupir exaspéré avant de marmmoner quelque chose dans sa barbe.  Puis il s'arrête en disant :

*«Dites, est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui a remarqué qu'il y a beaucoup de fèces de rats dans le coin ? Beurk ! je hais les rats, encore plus que les kobolds»*

_[OOC : je t'envoie un fichier pdf qui illustre les inscriptions.]_


----------



## Julie (Apr 17, 2003)

*"Beurk! Moi aussi je haie les rats,"* réplique Nella. *"Mélianthe, il y a quelque chose d'écrit sur le rebord de cette fontaine, mais je ne suis pas capable de lire. Dorin, est-ce que tu reconnais ce language,"* demande-t-elle au nain en quittant la fontaine et se dirigeant vers Dorin. Ensuite elle examine de loin le coin rempli de fèces. _[OOC : est-ce que les fèces sont de taille normale pour un rat ou beaucoup plus grosses? Elle examine l'endroit en général, puis particulièrement pour des trous]_

*"Nous avons au moins ça en commun, nous détestons les rats,"* aquiesce Mélianthe. *"Il y a également des symboles sur la porte, mais je ne suis pas en mesure d'identifier les symboles *_[OOC : puisque le document que tu m'a envoyé est écrit en symboles, je présume que ni l'une ni l'autre sont capable d'identifier les symboles ]_*. Meepo, connais-tu ces symboles,"* lui demande Mélianthe. Elle examine les symboles de plus près, puis examine la porte dans son ensemble. _[OOC : y-a-t-il des marques sur le plancher indiquant que la porte a été ouverte récemment ?]_.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 18, 2003)

Nella examine le plancher de la salle.  Il est couvert de poussière et effectivement, il semble y avoir plus de fèces dans cette salle que dans les salles précédentes.  Par contre, elle ne voit pas d'indications d'où elle peuvent provenir.

Meepo regarde les symboles sur la porte et se tourne vers Mélianthe : 

*«Ça être écriture de dragon.  Sur porte être écrit : «Bonté toi guider, voie ouvrir».  Meepo pas comprendre.»*

Le kobold se déplace ensuite vers la fontaine.

*«Difficile à lire, mais Meepo crois qu'être écrit : «Être le feu faut».  Meepo pas comprendre, est-ce que gentille humaine savoir quoi ça vouloir dire ?»*

_[ooc : La poussière au pied de la porte est bien épaisse.  Si la porte a été ouverte, ça fait un sacré bout de temps.][/b]_


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2003)

Nella sursaute à la mention de l'_écriture de dragon_. *"Ça peut écrire un dragon,"* demande-t-elle, ne connaissant visiblement rien au sujet des dragons à l'exception des comtes que son père lui racontait.

*"En fait c'est une langue, le draconique, si je me souviens bien. Quel dommage, je n'ai pas eu le temps de me rendre à cette section de la bibliothèque,"* répond Mélianthe qui arborait un petit sourire espiègle . *"Je ne suis pas certaine de ce que ça peut vouloir dire, Meepo. Je crois que c'est une énigme qu'il faut déchiffrer et qui nous permettra d'ouvrir la porte. Maître Dorin, avez-vous une idée,"* demande-t-elle au nain.

*"Bonté toi guider, voie ouvrir : la voie s'ouvrira à ceux qui sont guidés par la bonté ? Être le feu faut : il faut être le feu ? Être le feu, je ne comprends pas. Y-a-t-il une effigie de dragon qui crache du feu ? Il faudrait remplir l'espace occupé par le feu ?"* Encore une fois, Mélianthe laissait entendre ses rélexions . Elle s'éloigne un peu de la porte et dit : *"N'ai pas peur Meepo, je vais lancer un sort qui pourra peut-être nous aider à résoudre l'énigme."* _[OOC : Mélianthe lance le sort détection de la magie. Elle se doute que la porte sera magique. Elle se tourne donc vers la fontaine pour voir s'il y a une aura magique qui émane de cet endroit. Elle se concentre le plus longtemps possible sur la fontaine, puis se retourne vers la porte et se concentre également le plus longtemps possible.]_ *"Manifestus veneficium,"* dit-elle en gesticulant.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 18, 2003)

La puissance divine d'Avméa vibre dans son âme et dans son sang.  Mélianthe sans les énergies s'amalgamer dans son esprit et dans ses yeux.  Tranquillement, les couleurs, les tons, les formes changent et finalement, une fois la prière terminée, sa perception du monde qui l'entour devient totalement différente.

Elle se concentre un moment sur la fontaine.  Au bout d'un moment, elle apperçoit une aura, pas très puissante qui entoure le bassin.  L'aura est cependant trop flou, Mélianthe n'arrive pas à l'identifier malgré toute sa connaissance _[OOC : jet de Connaissance des sort = 14]_.

Puis, elle fait demi-tour.  Examinant ensuite la porte, elle se rend compte que la porte émet également une aura.  L'aura n'est pas vraiment plus intense que la première.  Par contre, elle est plus nette.  Mélianthe y reconnait les indices d'appartenance à la magie que le mage catégorise comme de l'Abjuration _[OOC : jet de Connaissance des sort = 22]_.

Pendant, se temps, Dorin s'approche de la porte pour l'examiner.  Il en examine tout le cadre et toute la surface pour finalement déclarer : *«Je ne trouve aucun mécanisme extérieur à cette porte.  Ce que je peux vous dire, c'est qu'elle s'ouvre vers l'extérieur, donc vers nous.  Elle est monté sur un pivot à gauche et non sur des charnière.  Pour ce qui est d'un mécanisme d'ouverture, je n'en trouve pas.  Je crois que la porte s'ouvre par un phénomène magique, un mot de passe, ou quelque chose du genre par ce que je ne voix même pas de marques sur le cadre où le mécanisme de verrouillage aurait pu frotter.»*


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2003)

*"De retour à l'énigme. Il n'y a pas de mécanisme sur la porte, comme pour entrer dans la demeure du géant.Lla porte émet une aura magique faible de type Abjuration. Ce sont les sorts de protection. La fontaine émet également une aura magique, mais je n'arrive pas à déterminer de quel type. Il nous faut donc résoudre l'énigme. Être le feu faut ? Être le feu... Je ne comprends toujours pas. Il y a un rapport entre la fontaine et la porte, les deux émettent des auras magiques qui se ressemblent. Avez-vous inspecté la fontaine, maître Dorin,"* demande Mélianthe, plus ou moins perdue dans ses pensées.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 18, 2003)

Dorin s'approche de la fontaine et en fait le tour.  Après quelques instants, il se redresse et déclare :

*«Outre l'inscription que notre noble chevalière a trouvé, je ne voix rien d'inhabituel à cette fontaine.  Peut être que l'inscription était une prière qu'il fallait faire avant de puiser l'eau dans le bassin.  Après tout, les kobolds n'ont ils pas dit que ce lieu était un ancien temple ?»*


----------



## Julie (Apr 19, 2003)

*"Effectivement. Si la Citadelle est un ancien temple, une prière serait appropriée. Par contre, si la prière est en draconique, nous ne somme pas vraiment plus avancé. Seuelement Meepo est capable de parler cette langue... Meepo, peux-tu répéter à voix haute ce qui est écrit sur la fontaine, mais dans la langue des dragons,"* demande Mélianthe d'une voix douce et suave à son petit compagnon d'exploration.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 19, 2003)

Meepo, regarde Mélianthe et un large sourire révèle ses dents acérées.

*«Meepo faire ça, Meepo lire !»*

Meepo s'approche de la fontaine, se penche et lit à voix haute l'inscription :

*«Nainarya !»*, dit-il avec force et conviction.

Les yeux de la sculpture de dragon se mettent à briller d'un éclat rouge vif.  Dans la geule, un liquide rougeâtre s'accumule et bouillonne avant de dégoutter tranquillement dans le bassin.   Après un instant, les yeux redeviennent normaux.


----------



## Julie (Apr 19, 2003)

Mélianthe inspecte, sans toucher, le liquide rougeâtre dans le bassin et dans la bouche de la sculpture. *"C'est quoi ça ?"* _[OOC : Mélianthe examine la consistance, la transparance et l'odeur du liquide sans y toucher autant que possible]_.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 19, 2003)

Mélianthe saisi un débris dans le fond du bassin, enduit de la substance.  Le liquide semble épais, rougeâtre, un peu de la même couleur que les fraises du début de l'été.  Portant le débris près de son nez, il s'en dégage une forte odeur de souffre.


----------



## Julie (Apr 19, 2003)

*"Meepo, est-ce que tu reconnais ce liquide ? On dirait du sang de quelque chose, de dragon peut-être,"* demande Mélianthe en tendant le morceau de débris à Meepo.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 19, 2003)

Meepo regarde le liquide, le sent.

*«Non, ça pas être sang.  Sang moins épais et pas sentir oeufs pourris.»*


----------



## Julie (Apr 19, 2003)

*"Nous allons essayer quelques chose : Meepo, tiens ce bâton et pointe le vers la porte. Ensuite lis l'inscription sur la porte en la de dragon,"* suggère D) Mélianthe à Meepo.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 19, 2003)

Meepo s'avance et lit l'inscription sur la porte :

*«Tan Aman Heka Hen»*

Après un instant, il se troune vers Mélianthe et dit :

*«Gentille humaine, arriver quelque chose supposé être ?»*


----------



## Julie (Apr 19, 2003)

*"Je m'attendais à ce que la porte s'ouvre. Je pensais que les paroles écrites sur la porte serait également une commande pour faire ouvrir la porte. Cependant, il semble que ce ne soit pas le cas, ou nous ne le faisons pas tout-à-fait comme il le faut. Si ce sont effectivement des commandes, il faut peut-être toucher la porte avec la main ou le liquide en les prononçant. J'ai surtout peur qu'il nous faille boire ce liquide infecte."* Mélianthe prend quelques instants pour réfléchir. 

*"À moins que ce liquide ne représente l'eau bénite actuelle. En pénétrant dans l'église, nous sommes invités à porter une goutte d'eau bénite à notre front en guise de protection. Par ailleurs, l'eau bénite agit comme un acide sur les créatures maléfiques. Selon les écriteaux de la porte, si la bonté nous guide, la porte s'ouvrira. Ce liquide agirait donc comme un test afin de déterminer la pureté de nos coeurs. Toutefois, je ne sais pas exactement comment la porte est supposé savoir si nous avons passé le test..."* Après un moment d'hésitation elle décide de tremper le bout d'un doigt dans le liquide. 

Nella s'écrie, *"Mais qu'est-ce que tu fais ? Tu as perdu la boule ou quoi?  Nous ne connaissons même pas la nature de ce liquide. Ça pourrait être un acide, un poison, n'importe quoi !"*

*"Nous allons le savoir bien assez vite,"* réplique Mélianthe...


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 20, 2003)

Le doigt de Mélianthe plonge tranquillement dans le liquide.  Il est visqueux, légèrement chaud au touché.  Autrement, elle ne sent aucun effet du fait de l'avoir touché.

Dorin, qui retenait son souffle, laisse échapper un long soupir.  *"Vous avez de ces idées parfois ma soeur ! Votre soeur a raison, ça aurait pu être un acide, du poison ou quelque chose... Enfin, vous semblez en un morceau.  C'est ça l'important."*  Il jette tout de même un regard nerveux à Mélianthe.

*"Hé le lézard, c'était quoi déja la traduction de l'inscription sur la porte ?"*, demande-t-il à Meepo.

*"Bonté toi guider, ouvrir la voie"*, répond sèchement le kobold.

*"Dites ma soeur, une idée comme ça, mais si guider voulais dire canaliser ou quelque chose du genre ? Est-ce qu'un prêtre peut canaliser la bonté ? Non, c'est bête... Il peut canaliser l'énergie divine, il peut lancer des sorts, mais pas canaliser la bonté... Laissez-faire, ce n'est pas une bonne idée.", reprend le nain ignorant totalement le sentiment d'amertume qu'exprimait Meepo.*


----------



## Julie (Apr 21, 2003)

Mélianthe enduit la paume de sa main du liquide, puis se dirige vers la porte. Elle appuis sa main sur la porte. 

_[OOC: si ça ne fonctionne pas, elle prends la tangeante suivante]_:

*"Bon, ce n'est pas ça. Votre idée n'est pas si bête que ça maître Dorin. Bien sur nous ne pouvons pas canaliser la bonté. Par contre, si l'énergie canalisée est bonne, ça pourrait représenté la même chose. Cependant, je n'ai étudié aucun sort ce matin qui relevait spécifiquement du domaine du bien. Je vais tout-de-même essayer quelque chose."* En appuyant ses mains sur la porte elle lance le sort _Assistance divine_

_[OOC : si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas]_ : 

*"Nella, peux-tu utiliser ton habileté à détecter le mal en t'appuyant sur la porte ?"* Nella regarde sa soeur d'un air incrédule. *"Tu veux que je fasse détection du mal sur la porte,"* demande Nella. "Oui, en appuyant tes mains sur la porte,"[/b] réplique Mélianthe. Nella fait ce que sa soeur lui demande, ne comprenant pas trop pourquoi.

[EDIT] Après réflexion, je laisse tomber cette action:
_[OOC : si ça ne fonctionne pas]_ :

*"Bon, je crois qu'il va falloir que nous nous reposions une peu, j'ai besoin de réfléchir, et surtout, j'aurai besoin de mémoriser une sort du domaine du bien demain matin,"* dclare Mélianthe.

Je la remplace plutôt par ceci:

*"Si les sorts ne fonctionnent pas, qu'est-ce qui pourrait prouver la puretée de nos âmes ? Qu'est-ce qui différenciait les bons prêtres des mauvais prêtres à une telle époque, sans faire référence à la religion en tant que telle ?"* Mélianthe fait les cents pas dans la pièce en réfléchissant. *"Je l'ai ! Les morts-vivants ! Les bons prêtres ont la capacité de repousser les morts-vivants, tandis que les mauvais prêtres ont la capacité de les contrôler."* Mélianthe se prépare donc à effectuer un revoi de morts-vivants en apposant ses mains sur la porte. [/EDIT]


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 22, 2003)

Le découragement se fait sentir au sein du groupe au fur et à mesure que les essais de sorts et de pouvoirs se soldes par un échec les uns après les autres.

*"Vous êtes certains de ce que vous faites, ma soeur ?"*, demande Dorin.

*"Pourquoi nous vouloir entrer dans salle ?"*, demande Meepo.

Pourtant, Mélianthe et Nella s'entêtent.  Après avoir tenté de faire une détection contre le Mal, la porte ne s'ouvre pas.  Par contre, Mélianthe sent très bien la présence d'auras maléfiques derrière la porte.  La porte bloquant son champs de vision, elle n'est pas en mesure de les placer précisément, mais il y en a plus qu'une.  Chaque aura est faible, mais définitvement présente.

_[OOC : Je présume que Mélianthe et Nella vont continué quand même à tenter d'ouvrir la porte.  Si ce n'est pas le cas, oubliez le reste.]_

*"Si les sorts ne fonctionnent pas, qu'est-ce qui pourrait prouver la puretée de nos âmes ? Qu'est-ce qui différenciait les bons prêtres des mauvais prêtres à une telle époque, sans faire référence à la religion en tant que telle ?"* Mélianthe fait les cents pas dans la pièce en réfléchissant. *"Je l'ai ! Les morts-vivants ! Les bons prêtres ont la capacité de repousser les morts-vivants, tandis que les mauvais prêtres ont la capacité de les contrôler."*

Mélianthe s'avance vers la porte et tentant de garder tout son sérieux, après tout tenter de repousser une porte, il y a quelque chose de comique, elle incante : *«Par Avméa et toute sa puissance, arrière, suppot de Délénor !»*

_[Jet de renvoi = 13 (12+1CHA), DV max affecté = 4 (3e niveau +1)]_

À ces mots, les bas-reliefs sur la porte s'illuminent d'une lumière interne.  Un déclic se fait entendre et la porte s'entre-ouvre, laissant échapper une odeur de renfermé et de décomposition.


----------



## Julie (Apr 22, 2003)

Aussitôt que la porte s'ouvre, Nella se place devant le groupe et fait signe de reculer. Elle sort son épée longue et refait une détection du mal. S'il y avait des auras maléfiques derrières la porte, elle sont peut-être encore là. 

Mélianthe suit sa soeur et dégaine sa morgenstern. *"Il faut se préparer à toute éventualité,"* murmure Mélianthe.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 22, 2003)

Nella se place, sens aux aguets, devant la porte.  Elle cherche au plus profond d'elle-même le pouvoir que lui a conféré Avméa.  Elle sait que le Mal est présent dans cette chambre, Avméa le lui a révélé.  Mais où se trouve-t-il ?

C'est une pièce de taille similaire à celle où se trouve le groupe qui est révélée derrière la porte.  Cinq sarcophages ont été placés debout le long des murs cette chambre silencieuse.  Trois sont placés le long du mur à votre droite, deux le long du mur à votre gauche.  Les sarcophages de pierre taillée protent tous l'effigie d'un elfe à l'apparence noble, vêtus de robe cérémoniales.  Au fond de la pièce se troive ne petite niche en obsidienne taillée.  Une chandelle y a été placée et elle brûle toujours fournissant un éclairage lugubre à la chambre.

Nella se concentre.  Il y a bel et bien cinq auras Maléfiques dans cette pièce.  Les auras ne sont pas puissantes, mais elles émanent des sarcophages, elle en est certaine.

Derrière elle, Drest fait les cents pas jettant un regard nerveux à la pièce.  Il n'a pas l'air très intéresser à y mettre les pattes.

Dorin, voyant Mélianthe et Nella s'armer, pousse un soupir : *«Je n'aime pas ça, je n'aime vraiment pas ça !»*.  Ce faisant, il s'avance, hâche à la main, se plaçant dos au mur à côté de la porte.

Actions ?


----------



## Julie (Apr 22, 2003)

Nella décrit la pièce rapidement pour ses compagnons. Laissant transparaître une touche de nervosité, elle leur dit, *"il y a cinq sarcophages dans la pièce qui émettent de faibles auras maléfiques."* Nella ouvre un peu la porte pour laisser de la place à Mélianthe et Dorin. Par contre elle n'entre pas dans la pièce, mais se contente plutôt d'observer les sarcophages quelques instants.

_[OOC : si après quelques minutes les sarcophages ne se sont pas ouvert, Nella entre dans la pièce.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 22, 2003)

Nella attend patiemment.  Rien ne semble bouger dans cette pièce lugubre.  Elle ne peux s'empêcher de frisonner tellement cette pièce lui fout la trouille.  Pourtant, tout semble calme.

Nella pousse la porte pour laisser entre-voir la pièce à Mélianthe et Dorin.  Elle appose sa main sur la porte et pousse légèrement.  

Elle fait un pas et pénètre dans la salle.  Tout semble calme.

Meepo pour sa part, se content de rester à l'écart : *«Meepo garder les arrières»*, dit-il sous le regard désaprobateur de Dorin.

Drest fait toujours les cents pas mélangeant grognement et plaintes.


----------



## Julie (Apr 23, 2003)

Nella reste clouée sur place. En tant que chevalière, elle se doit d'éliminer toutes les forces du mal qu'elle rencontre. Cepedant, l'atmosphère de cette pièce est tellement lourde et lugubre que Nella ne peut s'empêcher d'avoir la frousse. 

Mélianthe en profite pour entrer dans la pièce. D'une main, elle tient sa lanterne, de l'autre elle tient fermement sa morgenstern. Mélianthe se dirige vers le premier sarcophage à gauche. Sans y toucher elle examine la surface du sarcophage, cherchant des inscriptions, des symboles, examinant les détails.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 24, 2003)

Nella se dresse au centre de la pièce, droite et rigide, aux aguets, tentant de dissimuler les craintes qu'elle ressent derrière une attitude de guerrière prète à sauter sur la moindre menace.  Pourtant, les choses semblent calmes... trop calmes peut-être.

Mélianthe voyant sa soeur immobile, décide de prendre les devants et s'avance dans la pièce lanterne à la main.  La lumière de la lanterne vient remplacer la lueur blafarde de la chandelle qui brûle toujours dans cette pièce.  Une épaisse couche de poussière couvre le sol, poussière qui ne semble pas avoir été déplacée depuis des lustres.

La prêtresse s'arrête devant le premier sarcophage à gauche pour l'examiner.  Le cerceuil est à peu près aussi grand qu'elle.  La personne qui y repose était probablement de petite taille.  L'effigie qui est taillée en sur-relief sur la pierre tombale laisse présager une race elfique.  En effet, la pierre tombale a été taillée à l'effigie d'un elfe d'apparence noble portant de longues robes sacerdotales.  Mélianthe ne constate aucune inscription sur la pierre.  Il n'y a aucune marque.

Dorin qui est rester en arrière avec Meepo et Drest dit au deux soeurs : *«Alors, mes soeurs, qu'en dites-vous ?»* incertain.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 24, 2003)

_[ooc : la position des personnages à ce stade-ci.]_


----------



## Julie (Apr 24, 2003)

*"Magnifique,"* s'exclame Mélianthe en examinant le sarcophage. Par contre, elle ne peut s'empêcher de frissonner.

*"Dépêches-toi, Mélianthe, je n'ai pas envie de rester ici plus longtemps qu'il ne le faut,"* réplique Nella, qui commence à en avoir ras le bol de l'atmosphère de cette pièce. *"Il n'y a rien d'intéressant dans la pièce, alors partons. Je crois qu'il y avait cinq excellentes raisons pour laisser cette porte fermer,"* ajoute-elle avec un frisson.

*"Au contraire, Nella, il y a quelque chose de particulièrement intéserssant dans cette pièce."* Mélianthe laisse échapper un large sourire à la vue de l'expression de surprise sur le visage de sa soeur. *"Tu ne trouves pas curieux qu'il y ait une chandelle encore allumée dans cette pièce, alors que personne n'est venu ici depuis des lustres,"* demande-t-elle en se dirigeant vers la chandelle. Mélianthe prend tout le temps nécessaire pour examiner la chandelle, ainsi que la niche en obsidienne qui la contient.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 25, 2003)

Mélianthe s'approche de la niche.  Comme bien d'autres surfaces dans cet endroit, celles-ci sont couvertes de bas-reliefs de dragons.  Les paroies vérticales de la niches représentent des ailes et se referment pour se transformer en un grande guelle de dragon.  Dans la «bouche» est déposée la chandelle qui éclaire la pièce de sa lumière blafarde.  Soigneusement placé de chaque côté se trouve une petite fiole et un sifflet.

La fiole en verre teint semble contenir un liquide.  Étant donnée la couleur du verre, il est impossible pour Métlianthe de déterminer la couleur du liquide.  Il semble foncé cependant.

Pour ce qui est du sifflet, il a la forme d'une petite flute à bec avec quelques trous pour faire varier la tonalité.  Il semble être fait de verre.


----------



## Julie (Apr 26, 2003)

*"Hmmm, c'est curieux..."* dit Mélianthe en examinant les objets dans la niche. *"Hmmm, quoi,"* demande nerveusement sa soeur qui, inconsciemment, recule de quelques centimètres. *"Il y a une petite flute en verre et une fiole à côté de la chandelle,"* réplique Mélianthe en soulevant la fiole. Elle ouvre délicatement la bouteille pour sentir le liquide. À la lumière de la chandelle, elle tente également de déterminer la couleur et la consistance du liquide. Ensuite, elle examine la flute de plus près en la tenant en avant de la chandelle, de sorte que la lumière puisse passer au travers. *"Je ne suis pas certaine que tu devrais toucher à ces objets. Je voudrais bien m'en aller, Mélianthe..."*


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 26, 2003)

Mélianthe débouche la fiole et tente d'en sentir l'odeur.  Malheureusement, les vapeurs sont trops subtiles.  Avec les vapeurs de décomposition et de décripitude omniprésentes dans cette section de la citadelle, Mélianthe est incapable de capter et de distinguer les odeurs que dégage la fiole.

Mélianthe portant son attention sur les objets dans la niche et Nella étant préoccupée par les actions de sa soeur, aucune des deux ne remarquent que les pierres tombales se sont mises à bouger.

*«Heu, c'est bien beau tout ça, mesdemoiselles, mais je crois que nous avons de la compagnie,»* appelle Dorin qui sert nerveusement sa masse d'arme.

En effet, les cinq sacrophages se sont ouverts.  Cinq squelettes s'animent et sortent de leur tombes.  Trois se dirigent vers la prêtresse qui a dérangé la niche et deux vers sa gardienne.

_[OOC : Initiative  :
Drest 22
Dorin 14
Nella 14
Squelettes 13
Mélianthe 3
Meepo 2]
_
Actions ?


----------



## Julie (Apr 26, 2003)

*"Hein,"* s'ecxlame Mélianthe en relevant la tête et déposant la fiole. Elle sort aussitôt son symbole d'Avméa et s'écrie : *"Par Avméa et toute sa puissance, arrière, suppot de Délénor !"*. Nella s'attaque au squelette le plus proche en criant : *"Avméa te jugera lorsque je t'aurai donné ta leçon !"*

_[OOC : Jet d'attaque de Nella : 9 + 7 ATT = 16; Jet de renvoi des morts vivants de Mélianthe : 17 + 1 CHA = 18; DV affectés : 3 + 5 + 3 NIV + 1 CHA = 12; DV max des morts-vivants qu'elle peut renvoyer 3 NIV + 2 = 5.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 27, 2003)

Dorin s'avance pour donner un coup de main à Nella.  *«Ne vous en faites pas mademoiselle Nelle, je garde votre flanc gauche !»*, dit-il en tentant vainement de porter un coup de masse d'arme au premier squelette qui s'approche de lui.

Nella, ne manquant pas une seconde, saisie sa grande épée et décapite le squelette à sa droite.  Les os s'écroulent, la magie qui les animaient se dissipant instantannément. _[OOC : 12 pts de dégâts]_

Les squelettes ne perdent pas un instant, entourant Mélianthe et l'attaquant violamment.  La prêtresse se défend tant bien que mal, mais les phalangettes des morts-vivant sur sa droite et sur sa gauche parviennent à trouver un trou dans son armure.  Le lacérations enfalmme sa peau.  _[OOC : 6 pts de dégâts]_  Le dernier squelette tente de s'en prendre à Nella, mais cette dernière évite soigneusement les coups de griffes de la créature.

Piquée au vif par la présence de ses créatures d'outre-tombe, Mélianthe impolore le pouvoir d'Avméa afin de les banir.  *«Par Avméa et toute sa puissance, arrière, suppot de Délénor !»*, implore-t-elle.  Elle sent la puissance divine filtrer à travers son âme et se propager par son symbole religieux.

Frappés de plein fouet par la puissance d'Avméa, les squelettes tentent en vein de s'en protéger en levant les bras.  Ils tombent aussi tôt en poussière, allant se meller à celle qui couvre le plancher.

*«Dites, soeur Varingaud, vous voulez pas faire tout le travail toute seule ? On peut rentrer à la maison si vous voulez.»*, dit Dorin, un petit sourir au coin des lèvres.


----------



## Julie (Apr 27, 2003)

*"Désolée, mais je ne supporte pas les morts-vivants," réplique Mélianthe derrière un large sourrire de satisfaction, "et Avméa non plus ! Bon où en étais-je ?"* Elle se retourne pour réexaminer la fiole et son contenu à la lumière de la chandelle (odeur, couleur, consistance). Ensuite elle examine le sifflet, puis chandelle.

Malgré les auras maléfiques disparues, Nella se sent toujours mal à l'aise dans cette pièce. Elle demeure donc sur ses gardes, sans bouger.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 27, 2003)

La fiole contient un liquide inodore.  Il semble bien liquide.  Malheureusement, le verre de la fiole est teinté, alors Mélianthe est incapable d'en distinguer la couleur.

Le sifflet est effectivement fait en verre.  Il semble être très solide par contre.  Sur le côté sont gravées des runes _[voir le fichier ci-joint]_.

La chandelle semble bien annodine même si la cire ne semble pas fondre et la mèche ne semble pas brûler.


----------



## Julie (Apr 29, 2003)

Mélianthe range la fiole dans son sac à dos, puis tend la flute à Dorin en lui demandant : *"Reconnaissez-vous ces runes?"*
Ensuite elle marmonne quelquechose en gesticulant puis appose ses mains sur ses blessures. _[OOC: transformation du sort de d'identification en sort de soins modérés : 1 + 8 + 3 = 12, Mélianthe gagne 12 PV]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 29, 2003)

Dorin, prend le sifflet et examine les runes.  *«Ces runes sont des runes naines.  Il y est inscrit Azan-gund ce qui signifie appeau de la nuit.  Ça vous dit quelque chose ?»*

À la mention d'Azan-gund, une bride d'un livre qu'elle a lu il y a longtemps.  Le passage parlait d'un appeau crée par de sombres nains dans les temps anciens.  Son utilité lui échappe, mais elle est certaine que ce n'était pas un instrument du bien.

_[OOC : Connaissance (mystères) 11, pour la description du sifflet, j'ai oublié de mentionner qu'il est taillé pour avoir la forme d'un petit dragon.]_

*«Une chose que je peux vour dire cependant, c'est que ce sifflet n'est pas fait en verre.  Je suis certain que c'est un métal, je n'ai jamais vu rien de pareil, mais mes le fibres de mon âme me disent que nous avons à faire à un objet bien spécial.»*, dit Dorin en redonnant le sifflet à Mélianthe.


----------



## Julie (Apr 29, 2003)

Mélianthe reprend le sifflet et le sert dans son sac. *"Ça me rqppelle quelque chose que j'ai lu il y a très longtemps. Tout ce dont je me souviens c'est une histoire sombre. Je ne crois pas que ce soit un instrument du bien. Je me demande pourquoi il a été enfermé dans une telle pièce."* Finalement, avant de partir Mélianthe soulève le chandelier pour l'examiner. *"Une flame éternelle,"* réfléchit-elle. *"Bon, je crois que nous pouvons y aller."*

*"Enfin, j'en ai assez de cette salle,"* réplique sèchement Nella

Le groupe sort de la salle et dirige vers le couloir.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 29, 2003)

Le couloir semble être une ancienne jonction de deux couloirs.  En avant, la lumière de la lanterne de Mélianthe révèle un couloir avec des portes de chaque côté.  Au-delà, une pièce semble s'ouvrir.

À droite, le couloir s'est éfondré.  Des débris bloque le chemin.  Par contre, Nella peut distinguer au loin la paroie de la crevasse qui semble se désiner.

À gauche, une autre porte ferme le couloir.

Dorin, se penche et examine la poussière.

*«Des humains, enfin des gens portant des bottes sont passés par ici il y a un mois environ.  Il ont emprunté le couloir en avant et puis sont revenus.  Ils étaient trois ou quatre.  Il ont ensuite emprunté le couloir de gauche et ont passé la porte.  C'est plein de piste de rats aussi.»*


----------



## Julie (Apr 29, 2003)

*"Alors suivons les traces. Vous dites qu'ils sont d'abord allés vers la pièce. Suivons leurs premières traces. Nella tu peux reprendre l'avant si tu veux. Meepo, tu restes en avant de moi, s'il te plaît,"* suggère Mélianthe d'un sourire en coin.

*"Vous ne cessez de m'étonner, Dorin,"* dit Nella, *"Comment êtes-vous capable de déterminer que trois ou quatre personnes portant des bottes ont passés ici il y a un mois et qu'ils se  sont d'abord dirigés vers la pièce, pour ensuite revenir et passer par la porte?"* Elle passe devant et se dirige vers la pièce au fond du couloir (tout droit).


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 30, 2003)

Nella s'avance dans le couloir.  L'odeur de pourriture est particulièrement forte dans ce secteur.  Il y a six portes qui sont taillées dans les murs du couloir.  Elles sont toutes légèrement ouvertes.  Alors que Nella s'avance d'un pas assurée, un énorme trois énormes rats aux yeux rouges brillants sortent des derrière les portes du milieu et de la porte la plus éloignée à gauche.  Ils se ruent d'abord sur Nella.

[OOC : Pendant le round de surprise, les trois rats sanguinaires s'approchent de Nella.  Ensuite l'initiative est :
Rats (23)
Nella (17)
Mélianthe (13)
Meepo (9)
Dorin (5)
Drest (3)
]

Les trois rats prennent Nella en tenaille.  Elle réussit à éviter le vicieuse morsure, du moins celle des deux premiers, le troisième est plus rapide, évitant soigneusement les endroits cuirassés pour aller plonger ces dents jaunes et pourries dans la chaire de ses cuisses.  Nella sent la brûlure de la salive dans son sang.

[OOC : Nella subit 2 points de dégâts.]


----------



## Julie (May 2, 2003)

Nella s'empresse de sortir sont épée à deux mains. _[OOC: 20 + 7 + 2 (tenaille avec Meepo) = 29; deuxième roulé : 16 + 7 + 2 = 25; dégâts : 6 + 3 + 5 = 14]_ *"ARGH ! Retourne d'où tu viens, espèce de créature infernale,"* s'écrie-t-elle en tranchant la créature en deux _[OOC: créature R1, c'est dommage qu'elle n'ait pas "cleave"  ]_. 

*"Drest, ATTAQUE,"* ordonne Mélianthe à son chien. Ensuite, elle se prépare pour attaquer en cas de nécessité.


----------



## Guillaume (May 2, 2003)

Nella, d'un grand coup d'épée, envoie virvoletter l'immonde créature.  Elle frappe le mur et s'effondre, immobile.

_[OOC : Tel que convenu par chat : Nella attaque le R1 et fait 19 points de dégâts (tu avais oublié de rajouter le 2e bonus).]_

Derrière elle, Mélianthe appele sont chien de garde à l'attaque : *«Dreste, ATTAQUE !»*

Meepo s'avance et tente de transpercer le rat qui se trouve devant lui à l'aide de sa demi-pique.  Malheureusement, la créature est trop rapide pour lui et la pointe de son arme frappe sans dommages la pierre du plancher.

Par contre, le rongeur n'est pas assez rapide pour éviter la masse d'arme de Dorin.  Celle-ci s'abat sur l'animal, lui broyant les os.

Répondant aux commandes de sa maitresse, Drest s'avance et tente de mordre le dernier rat.  Mais ce dernier évite habillement le gros chien.

Quatre autres rats appraissent, deux derrière et deux devant.
Deux s'attaquent à Nella, qui réussit à éviter le gros de l'attaque non sans une petite égratinure [1 point de dégât].  Le rat qui à survécu à la première vague s'attaque à Dorin qui écope d'une vilaine morsure.

Les deux autres s'attaquent respectivement à Meepo et Mélianthe qui réussissent à éviter les morsure de ces vilaine bestioles.


----------



## Guillaume (May 2, 2003)

[OOC : Voici la carte]


----------



## Julie (May 2, 2003)

Nella s'attaque au rat R4 : 20 + 7 = 27; 2e roulé : 10 + 7 = 17; dégâts: 1 + 2 + 5 + 4 + 3 + 5 = 20.
Mélianthe s'attaque au rat entre elle et Dorin : 6 + 3 = 9, mais manque royalement .


----------



## Guillaume (May 3, 2003)

Nella tranche le rat devant elle en deux.

Mélianthe est incapable de frapper la bestiolle.  Elle est trop rapide et évite soigneusement les coups de la prêtresse.

Meepo se retourne et tente d'embrocher le rat qui est apparut derrière lui.  Encore une fois, le bruit du fer de sa demi-pique retenti alors qu'il frappe le plancher.

Dorin abât sa masse sur le rat se trouvant devant lui.  Le bruit des os craquant sous le poids retenti alors que le rongeur pousse un cri de douleur.

Drest en profite pour le saisir par le cou.  Ses puissant crocs se chargeants d'achever la bestiole.

Les trois rats restants pressent l'attaque.  Le premier saute sur la cuisse dénudée de protection de Nella et y enfonce profondément les dents _[4 points de dégâts]_.   Les deux autres sont bien aggressifs, mais Mélianthe et Meepo réussissent à éviter les morsures de ces vermines.


----------



## Julie (May 3, 2003)

Nella s'attaque au rat R5 : 5 + 7 = 12 (si elle frappe, elle cause 3 + 5 + 5 = 13 points de dégâts).
Mélianthe et Drest s'attaquent au rat R7 : 
        Mélianthe : 9 + 3 + 2 = 14 (si elle frappe, elle cause 4 + 1 = 5 points de dégâts)
        Drest : 16 + 3 = 19; 6 + 3 = 9 points de dégâts


----------



## Guillaume (May 4, 2003)

Nella, maniant sa grande épée d'une main agile tente de frapper le rat et frappe plutot le placher, quelque étincelles apparaîsant.

Mélianthe tente d'abattre sa masse sur sa cible, mais le rongeur, bien que gros, réussit à éviter le coup.

Dorin, n'ayant plus de cible devant lui, se retourne pour donner un coup de main à Mélianthe.  Par contre, le rat l'avait venu venir.  Il fait un bon de côté pour éviter le poids de la masse qui s'abattit sur lui.  On jurerait qu'il vous fait une grimace.

Des cris en provenance de Meepo se font entendre.  Au son, il semblerait que ce soient des jurons dans sa langue.  En regardant au sol, on peut voir pourquoi.  Le rat visé par le kobold semble se moquer éperdument de ce dernier, virvoletant entre les coups de demi-pique.

Par contre, Drest voyant le bond qu'a fait le rat, occupé par Mélianthe et Dorin, ne manque pas son occasion.  Il bondit, ses deux patte avant, le clouant au sol.  Sa machoire puissante saisit la tête et la broie d'un coup.  Drest relève la tête, les crocs dégoulinant de sang et jette un regard à sa maitresse, branlant de la queue.

Le dernier rat, continue l'offensive, malgré la disparition de ses compagnons.  Il tente de s'en prendre à Meepo, qui malgré son inefficacité à la demi-pique, parvient tout de même à garder le rat à distance.


----------



## Guillaume (May 4, 2003)

[OOC voici la carte]


----------



## Julie (May 4, 2003)

*"C'est très bien Drest,"* réplique Mélianthe au regard de son chien avant d'attaquer R8. _[OOC : Mélianthe roule un 20 + 3 = 23, mais rate son coup critique (7 + 3 = 10). Elle cause quand-même 5 points de dégâts à la bête.]_
Nella, frustrée d'avoir manqué son dernier coup, s'élance de toutes ses forces sur le rat R5. _[OOC : elle roule un 17 + 7 = 24 et cause 4 + 4 + 5 = 13 points de dégâts au rat.]_


----------



## Guillaume (May 6, 2003)

Le dernier rat embroché, Dorin s'exclame : *«Je déteste les rats, particulièrement les gros rats comme ceux-là ! C'est la première fois que j'en vois d'aussi gros ! Les gobelins doivent les nourrir.»*

Action ?


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2003)

*"Tout le monde est en un morceau,"* s'assure Mélianthe avant de repartir. Par curiosité, elle inspecte rapidement la salle derrière la porte immédiatement à sa droite. *"Je veux simplement m'assurer que nous avons abattus les derniers rats,"* dit-elle en ouvrant la porte. _[OOC : jet de détection : 11 + 2 = 13]_

Nella fait de même et ouvre la porte immédiatement à sa gauche afin d'y jeter un coup d'oeil rapide. _[OOC : jet de détection : 2 + 1 = 3]_


----------



## Guillaume (May 7, 2003)

Dans chaque pièce, les deux femmes peuvent apercevoir ce qui semble être des nids composés de pierre, de cheveux et de champignons.  Les nids sont placés dans un coin, bien en vue de la porte.

Les pièces sont petites.  Il semblerait que ce fut autrefois des cellules.  Prisons ou chambres des moines, qui sait ?

Actions ?


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2003)

*"Ah! Ça fait du bien de se dégourdir les bras un peu. Par contre leurs morsures sont vilaines,"* dit-elle en frottant ses blessures. *"Je suggère d'aller inspecter la salle au fond du couloir, comme prévu avant l'attaque des rats." Nella regarde sa soeur rapidement, en quête d'approbation.

"Oui, je voulais inspecter cette salle avant de revenir à la porte au fond du couloir de gauche. Si les traces en sortent puis reviennent, c'est que les créatures qui les ont laissé sont probablement encore derrière cette porte. Espéront seulement que la bataille avec les rats n'a alerté personne. Je crois que vous devriez prendre les devants maître Dorin, s'il y a des pièges ou d'autres pistes, vous serez en meilleure position pour les apperçevoir. Nella tu peux le suivre. Drest et moi couvrirons les arrières," dit Mélianthe en faisant signe à Drest de la rejoindre. Elle lui donne ensuite un gros calin pour le remercier.

[OOC: le groupe se dirige vers la salle, droit devant, au bout du couloir.]*


----------



## Guillaume (May 8, 2003)

Le petit groupe suit le corridor des cellules jusqu'au bout et de retrouve dans une grande salle à peu près carrée.  Dans le plancher de pierre, deux trappes sont taillées.  Elles ont été bloquées ouvertes avec de long clous en acier.  Il est évident que si les trappes étaient fermée, de par leur design, elles seraient très difficiles à trouver.  Le mur du fond, en face du couloir est muni d'une fontaine avec un dragon en bas relief.  Il y a une porte au milieu du mur gauche.

*«La piste contourne les trappes et se dirige vers la porte, ma soeur.  Que faisons-nous ?»*


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2003)

*"Je crois qu'il serait judicieux de les suivre. Cependant j'aimerais bien examiner la fontaine avant de sortir de cette pièce. Elle ressemble étrangement à celle dans la pièce précédente. La seule chose que je n'ai pas encore osé faire c'est boir ce foutu liquide, mais je commence à croire qu'il a peut-être des propriétés intéressantes. Bref, examinons cette fontaine, mais restons le plus possible dans les traces déjà au sol." * Le groupe se dirige donc vers la fontaine en empruntant les pistes.

*"Vous avez bien dit des pistes de bottes d'il y a un mois ? Si je me souviens bien de ce que nous a raconté Garon, l'aubergiste, nous somme le deuxième groupe à passé par ici en un mois. Dis, Meepo, est-ce que tu as rencontré un autre groupe de guerrier il y a un mois ? Un grand chevalier habillé comme Nella, mais avec un tabard blanc et un symbole rouge? Si ton clan contrôle les sorties, tu as surement dû le croisé, non ?"* demande Mélianthe d'un ton insistant.

*"Tu crois que ce sont les pistes du groupe précédent,"* demande Nella.

*"Oui, et s'il ne sont pas ressortis par la porte dans le couloir, je présume qu'ils ont rencontré une résistance plus importante que prévue..."*

À proximité de la fontaine, Mélianthe quitte les pistes et se dirige vers la fontaine pour l'examiner de plus près. _[OOC : jet de fouille : 16 + 2 = 18]_


----------



## Guillaume (May 10, 2003)

> _Mélianthe_
> "Vous avez bien dit des pistes de bottes d'il y a un mois ? Si je me souviens bien de ce que nous a raconté Garon, l'aubergiste, nous somme le deuxième groupe à passé par ici en un mois. Dis, Meepo, est-ce que tu as rencontré un autre groupe de guerrier il y a un mois ? Un grand chevalier habillé comme Nella, mais avec un tabard blanc et un symbole rouge? Si ton clan contrôle les sorties, tu as surement dû le croisé, non ?"




Meepo regarde la prêtresse, le front sourcillé, comme s'il tentait de faire revenir en mémoire un souvenir depuis longtemps oublié.  *«Meepo se rappeller d'un groupe.  Être venu il y a peu de temps.  Mais pas savoir plus.  Le groupe avoir rencontré Yusdaryl.  Elle savoir.»*

En passant près des trappes, Mélianthe constate qu'elles couvraient des puits d'environ 5 mètres.  Parmis les immondices qui couvrent le fond, elle peut apercevoir des petits os et des morceaux de métal rouillé.

La fontaine ressemble étrangement à celle que vous avez croisé il y a quelques minutes.  En fait, on dirait pratiquement une copie conforme.  Mélianthe en examinant la fontaine trouve une autre inscription [voir le fichier ci-joint].  Comme la première, elle est difficile à déchiffrer tellement elle est usée par le temps.


----------



## Julie (May 10, 2003)

*"Meepo, viendrais-tu ici quelques instants, j'aurais besoin que tu lises ses symboles à voix haute,"* demande Mélianthe d'un voix mielleuse. 

*"Si j'y avais penser avant, j'aurais poser plusieurs questions à Yusdaryl au sujet de ce groupe d'avanturiers... Par contre je ne crois pas qu'il soit nécessaire de revenir sur nos pas et d'aller lui demander. Je soupçonne que la réponse risque d'être: nous avons conclus un marché semblable, mais ils ne sont jamais revenus. Qu'en pensez-vous,"* demande Mélianthe au reste du groupe

*"Je ne sais pas,"* répond Nella plutôt inconfortable. Elle n'aime pas prendre des décisions qui implique une rélexion profonde et l'usilisation de la logique. Elle se contente de regarder le plancher et d'ajouter, incertaine, : *"Je... je suis d'accord avec toi."*


----------



## Guillaume (May 10, 2003)

Julie said:
			
		

> *"Meepo, viendrais-tu ici quelques instants, j'aurais besoin que tu lises ses symboles à voix haute," demande Mélianthe d'un voix mielleuse.
> 
> "Si j'y avais penser avant, j'aurais poser plusieurs questions à Yusdaryl au sujet de ce groupe d'avanturiers... Par contre je ne crois pas qu'il soit nécessaire de revenir sur nos pas et d'aller lui demander. Je soupçonne que la réponse risque d'être: nous avons conclus un marché semblable, mais ils ne sont jamais revenus. Qu'en pensez-vous," demande Mélianthe au reste du groupe
> 
> "Je ne sais pas," répond Nella plutôt inconfortable. Elle n'aime pas prendre des décisions qui implique une rélexion profonde et l'usilisation de la logique. Elle se contente de regarder le plancher et d'ajouter, incertaine, : "Je... je suis d'accord avec toi." *




Dorin marmonne : *«Soit ils ont conclus un marché, soit ils ont fini dans la marmite de ces reptiles !»*

Meepo se tourne vers le nain et réponds, un large sourire au lèvre : *«Meepo pas se souvenir d'avoir manger aventurier.  Chair trop fine, lui s'en rappellerait !»*

Sur ce Meepo s'avance et regarde l'inscription.  Après un moment d'hésitation il lit à voix haute ce qui est écrit : *«Être écrit Naihuine cela vouloir dire...»*

Il est interrompu par un jet de gaz qui sort de la bouche du dragon.  La gaz rapidement un espace incluant Meepo et Mélianthe.  Il a une odeur acide qui brûle les muqueuses.  Mélianthe et Meepo sont pris d'une violente toux.  Meepo réussit à contrôler sa toux, mais Mélianthe non.

_[OOC : Le gaz est un poison.  Meepo a réussi sont jet de CON, mais Mélianthe a roulé un 13 (9+4) ce qui est insuffisant.  Elle pert 1 pt de CON comme dégât primaire.]_

Sortant du nuage, Meepo termine sa phrase entre deux quinte de toux : *«Être écrit : Que mort être!»*


----------



## Julie (May 10, 2003)

Mélianthe recule de quelques pas pour s'éloigner nuage de gaz. Entre deux épisodes de toux, elle dit : *"J'aurais dû me méfier ! Ouf, je me sens faible tout-à-coup. Bon, quittons cette pièce."*
Elle fait signe au groupe de reprende le chemin. *"Maître Dorin, auriez-vous l'amabilité de vérifier cette porte s'il vous plaît. La fontaine empoisonnée et des pièges au sol, il ne manquerait plus qu'une porte piégée. Si vous n'y trouvez rien, laissez Nella l'ouvrir,"* ajoute Mélianthe d'une voix rauque laissant transparaître une touche de colère. Comment s'est-elle laissé prendre au piège ? Cette gaffe n'était pas digne d'une aussi grande sagesse.


----------



## Guillaume (May 13, 2003)

Dorin s'approche de la porte et l'examine soigneusement.  Ses mains expertes cherchent tout ce qui pourrait servir au déclanchement d'un piège.  Il pose l'oreille à la porte puis se redresse.

*«Je ne trouve rien d'anormal à cette porte, ma soeur.  Par contre, je ne suis pas certain, mais j'ai cru entendre un bruit derrière.  Il y a peut-être quelque chose... Je ne sais pas.»*


----------



## Julie (May 18, 2003)

Nella sort son arc long, le bande et se prépare èa tirer sur le premier ennemi en vue. *"Tiens-toi prêt, Dorin, Lorsque je donnerai le signal, ouvres-là brusquement, puis baisses-toi,"* dit-elle d'un ton autoritaire. Nella n'était pas très douée pour les lettres et les études, mais elle maîtrisait très bien l'art du combat. Elle était dans son domaine.

Mélianthe s'arme d'un dart et se prépare à l'éventualité d'une attaque.


----------



## Guillaume (May 25, 2003)

Dorin, ouvre la porte subitement.  La source des bruits derrière la porte deviennent évidents alors que six énormes rats se tiennent derrière la porte.

Une odeur de viande avariée s'émanne de plusieurs carcasses à demi-consommées éparpillées un peu partout dans la pièce.  L'odeur envahi l'air et le rend pratiquement irrespirable.  Plusieurs caracases semblent être de la petite vermine, mais quelques unes ont une forme étrangement humanoïde.  Les cadavres reposent sur un lit de vieux os, de déchets et de fourrure amassées en un grand nid répugnant.  Le cadre de porte laisse entrevoire que le mur nord est défoncé et semble s'ouvrir sur un champs de ruines.

Dorin, ne désirant pas recevoir une flèche dans le dos attends de voir ce que Mélianthe et Naline vont faire.  Meepo attends également le signal de ses compagnons serrant nerveusement sa demi-pique.

_[OOC : Initiatives : Dorin 22, Meepo 15, Mélianthe 14, Nella 13,   Drest 9, Rats sanguinaires 4.   Dorin et Meepo prennent le round pour évaluer la situation.  Ils commenceront donc le prochain round avec des initiatives de 22 et 21 respectivement.]_


----------



## Guillaume (May 25, 2003)

*Oops ! la carte*

J'allais oublié...


----------



## Julie (Jul 22, 2003)

Puisque Nella était prête à tirer sur le premier ennemi en vue, elle décoche sa flèche en direction du rat R3. _[OOC: jet d'attaque: 20 + 4 = 24; 3 + 4 = 7; dégâts: 1 + 1 = 2]_

À la vue de ces bestioles, Mélianthe se précipite vers la porte pour la fermer le plus rapidement possible.

Nella s'insurge: *"Hé! Qu'est-ce que tu fais? Nous devons tuer ces créatures de Délénor, Mélianthe!"*

*"Elles seront encore là lorsque nous reviendrons. Tu pourras t'en occuper à ce moment là. Pour l'instant, nous devrions concentrer nos efforts dans la recherche de ces gobbelins."* réplique Mélianthe d'un ton sec. *"Tu ne crois pas que tu t'es fait mordre assez souvent aujourd'hui?"*

D'un regard infernal, Nella répond :*"Bon, d'accord!"* Elle se retourne et se dirige vers la porte en e-f,13-14.


----------

